# January 2014 2WW



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies TESTING between 1st and 31st January 2014 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result

CaroG, ICSI, 2nd Jan, 
Natasza79, IUI, 2nd Jan, 
Marshey3, FET, 4th Jan, 
Colidilox, ICSI, 4th Jan, 
AndLou, iui/clomid, 7thJan, 
Love_always_hope, FET, 23rd Jan, 
Lovingwomen, IUI, 25th Jan, 
Leeloupix, Nat FET, 25th Jan, 
Gringamum, deivf, 27th Jan, 
Irma2013, Ivf, 27th Jan, 
Helenff, Med FET, 30th Jan, 
LuckyE, ICSI, 31st Jan, 
Siannyannie, , 31st Jan, 
BeanDreaming, IVF, 31st Jan, 
Wibble-wobble, Nat FET, 31st Jan, 
Rtsaintly, DEIVF, 31st Jan, 
[/csv]

  

If you want to be added just let me know.​


----------



## marshey3 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi

Can you add me FET and otd is 4th jan, now the dreaded 2ww!!!

Thanks

Marshey3


----------



## CaroG (Jul 8, 2013)

Good luck marshey3, hopefully I will be joining you soon as going in for ET tomorrow


----------



## Coldilox (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi, my OTD is 4th January too, I've had ICSI, ET was yesterday.

Good luck both of you.


----------



## CaroG (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi, please can you add me. ICSI. OTD 2 Jan, thanks


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi can you add me please. Iui with clomid, OTD 07/01. 
Thank you, best of luck to everyone x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello ladies and welcome to the thread

Wishing you lots of      For your 2ww

Donna


----------



## MandM24 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi ladies. I hope everyone has had a lovely Christmas. I am new to this so sorry I don't understand a lot of the wording used.

We had our 2 embryos transferred on Sunday 22nd Dec, so thats makes it 5 days since transfer if I include Sunday as day 1? Well since transfer I have been tender and bloated which I am sure is normal, however I have had a lot of shooting pains up the vagina (sorry didn't know how else to write it) and I've had on and off period like pains. Then last night (Xmas day) I had light brown which turned in to pinkish coloured discharge or blood, not sure. I am doing 400mg Cyclogest twice a day. My breasts have been sore since egg collection day. Today (Boxing Day) the bleeding has stopped/slowed down... But I just wondered if anyone has experienced this? And does anyone know (sorry if this is a silly question) but, can 1 embryo die off and cause the bleeding as we've had 2 put back? Is it too early for the IVF to fail? My test day is Jan 1st 2014. Keeping everything crossed.  Our first IVF failed after just 6 days but that was a full on period so I knew it had failed 

If someone could answer my questions that would be great, if anyone knows?!... 
Xxx


----------



## CaroG (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi MandM, I had shooting pains too, I think it's down to the cyclogest. My first cycle ended quickly too with major bleeding so hopefully the bit you have had this time is just implantation bleeding. How are you now?


----------



## CaroG (Jul 8, 2013)

Just done a sneaky home test (two days before OTD) and am very nervously excited that is was a BFP!!! Can't believe it. Everything crossed that it continues to OTD


----------



## CaroG (Jul 8, 2013)

OTD and its a BFP !!!!!!!! So happy  

Donna please can you update me on front page, thanks


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*CaroG*,  congratulations! What a brilliant start to the new year. Hope you have the best next 8 months ever xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

CaroG

Congratulations on your 

   for our ladies patiently awaiting OTD

Donna


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

Woohoo congratulations CaroG!

I'm getting completely confused which threads I'm posting on now but hello girls!

Can I be added to the list please Donna? My OTD was yesterday on the 2nd although I tested early and was blessed with a BFP on the 30th 

Good luck everyone waiting


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Natasza79

Congratulations on your 

Donna


----------



## CaroG (Jul 8, 2013)

Congratulations Natasza79 !!!


----------



## marshey3 (Nov 24, 2013)

Morning,

Congrats to Carol and Natasza on your BFP, well can I join your celebrations as I too have been blessed with a BFP this morning!!!😊😊😊  

What fab way to start 2014 Ladies!!

Donna can you please update me.

Thanks!!!
Xxx


----------



## marshey3 (Nov 24, 2013)

Sorry typo  mean CaroG!! X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*marshey*,  massive congratulations xx


----------



## CaroG (Jul 8, 2013)

Fantastic news Marshey, congrats!


----------



## Coldilox (Mar 20, 2013)

Morning all. Another BFP from me! Still in shock, was convinced it hadn't worked, but its a definite clear line!


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

Wooohoooooooo marshey and coldi! We're on a roll!   

 good luck to the rest of you girlies xxx


----------



## CaroG (Jul 8, 2013)

Well done Coldilox, great news, we are proving to be a good group. Here's hoping the good news continues for us all.

I feel like I need to keep retesting. Haven't done since OTD and clinic want another one done on Thursday but I think I might have to do one between now and then. Just feel i need reassurance and don't know how I'm going to control myself until the first scan!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Woweeeee

Just popped on and omg

Congratulations coldilox and marshey3

Such an amazing start to the new year long may it continue


     To Andlou

Donna


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Coldilox*,  to you both. Congratulations. Wishing you the best 9 months ever xx

Afm, sorry to ruin the good run that seems to be going on here but mines a bfn. Have booked in for the next one and hopefully we'll have more joy with that one xx

Best of luck to everyone else xx


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that Andlou    

I hope next time is your time xxx


----------



## Coldilox (Mar 20, 2013)

Sorry AndLou   was really hoping this would be your cycle.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks *coldilox & Natasza*, we're keeping our fingers crossed. Obviously just wasn't meant to be, hopefully it will be one day. Xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

AndLou

So very sorry 

 

Donna


----------



## hummingbird80 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi! Just wondered if I could join in?
I am trying to hold off to text until at least Friday. We've been TTC for over 4 years now with a bit of cancer in the middle. Well this is our 17th cycle since being told we could go back to TTC. Had 4 rounds of climid but had to stop as was making massive massive cysts in my ovaries so have been waiting since October to start IUI which we have  planning appointment for on 16th January. Had a Hysterosalpingogram in November which was the most excruciating experience Ive ever had, and after all the cancer treatment I think I have a fairly high pain threshold. Well, the cons at the time said although there was no massive block because of the pain they thought the dye might have cleared out some stickiness. Was hoping I would conceive right away after that, but have had 2 cycles since then.

ANYWAY this month is really weird. I am so scared of crashing and being devastated again, but somethings a bit off. My cycles are anywhere from 24-28 days (which my app gives me an average of 26 days) I ALWAYS spot anywhere from 3-7 days before AF. Im currently CD 26 and 13DPO ( I think). Boobs started hurting CD 13 which normally means I've ovulated. Well on top of getting the flu I have been absolutely exhausted which I've put down to christmas and the flu. But the weirdest thing for me is that I HAVE NO SPOTTING AT ALL. I've had a few dizzy spells and felt a bit nauseous but again think its probably the flu. I want to wait to test until Friday as that would be CD28 which would be my longest cycle time, but even on that reckoning i should have started spotting a few days ago.

Im sorry if this has been long and boring! I just had to tell someone. I'm so excited but so scared of going to the toilet at some point and finding the spotting  

Thanks for listening xxx


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi ladies

Can I please join you I have had et this morning of a stage 2 blast whilst I was very positive through out I have a feeling today didn't go well

They struggled with the first catheter as couldn't get to the exact place but then they had to change catheter which I worry embryo will have been damaged also they said I would see a flash when it went back on the ultra sound but there was no flash

Clinic have said it's def in the right place but I just feel it didn't quite go according to plan 

X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*hummingbird*, did you test? Hope it's a BFP for you. X

*Harper*, Best of luck to you. Fingers crossed   X


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Congratulations ladies with BFPs! Amazing news! My OTD is 25th, I had iui today x feel very relaxed about it at the mo! X


----------



## Tara Sue (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi ladies! 

Just joining. My OTD is a week from today, Jan. 18th. This is my 5th try with IUI and I've never been pregnant before so I REALLY don't know what I should be looking for. I know with all the added hormones the usual stuff (sore breasts and cramping) are bound to happen, but I am obsessed with looking for some "new" sign. Having 4 failed IUIs has been REALLY hard. I thought this would happen so much faster! 

I'm excited and scared and anxious ugh.  

How is everyone else doing?    

Tara


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

Feeling better today we spoke to clinic yesterday and they said it all went fine and to not worry so going to try taking their advice

Also tested trigger out it's been positive past few days and today negative so I know and tests now will be accurate 

Xx


----------



## Sailor74 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi,

Could I join too? ODT is 25th Jan. 1st cycle. Only 1 embie, so transferred on day 2.

Fingers crossed for all....


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

Sailor my otd is also 25th jan but have a feeling I will cave before 

X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Sailor*, best of luck. Hopefully that one will be the only one you need  X
*Harper*, glad your feeling better. How exciting not long now  X
*TaraSue* everything's crossed for you.

Hope everyone else is coping well. X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Harper*, that's a ridiculously long time away, I'd never last. Are you at manchester fertility? They like you to wait forever x


----------



## Sailor74 (Dec 21, 2013)

Harper14 - same thing happenned on my ET. First catheta wouldn't go in. She said it was too bendy. They spent a long time trying to view it with ultrsound. But then they tried a second, stiffer catheta and it went in first time. As I haven't been through the process before I wasn't sure what was normal. No choice but to trust them! I'm at Oxford, where are you?

Best of luck to everyone x


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

Sailor thank you I'm glad to hear I'm not the only person that happened to and it's my first time so didn't know what to expect did you see it on the ultrasound I couldn't but again they said that normal you don't always see it - just got to hope they are right

Andlou yes I'm at mfs so it's 2 weeks from transfer even though I had a 5 day transfer I'm going to start testing from next weekend I figure if it's bfn then I would rather be let down gently I know everyone different but the wait for 2 weeks guessing will be worse than knowing if that makes sense 

X


----------



## Sailor74 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi Harper,

They said you sometimes see a flash, but there wasn't one. Same situation again! That's why I wondered if we were at the same place! But if we both had similar experiences at different places, with different medical staff, then it can't be too unusual.

I have 2 days off work (booked them off in case it was a 5 day transfer) and then back to work for the rest of the 2ww. Hoping it will take my mind off waiting, but work can get quite stressful so will have to keep everything in perspective.


----------



## Sailor74 (Dec 21, 2013)

Andlou - thanks for the best wishes.


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

Well maybe it's normal then if it happened to you also I guess they must know what they are doing hopefully it gets put in the right place but it's hard to not worry!

I'm back at work on Monday so spending this weekend relaxing but think that it's not really going to make a difference. But hoping work will distract me

Let's hope it works for both of us even though we had an awkward et. 

got to keep positive 

Xx


----------



## Coldilox (Mar 20, 2013)

Harper, I also had a stage 2 blast transferred at MFS, and I got my BFP, hopefully you'll get the same. I did see a flash on the ultrasound, but I know they always put the catheter under the microscope afterwards to check the embryo is gone.

I managed until the day before my OTD, I was too scared to test earlier as I was convinced it hadn't worked. Even when I did test, my DP practically dragged me to the loo and wouldn't let me out until I'd peed!  

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi coldilox

Congrats on your bfp hopefully it will be the same for us.

They did check the catheter after and confirmed it had gone but worry if I didn't see a flash how do I know it went in the right place

X


----------



## leeloupix (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone can I join you all? I am also testing on the 25th January! I had mine done at Oxford too and have two day two embies on board.  Lets hope the 25th is going to be a great dayxxx


----------



## Coldilox (Mar 20, 2013)

Honest Harper, try not to stress. Their eyes are far more trained than ours. The whole way through mine the nurse was pointing out the catheter moving on the screen, I couldn't see a thing. My DP saw it, she's also a nurse, but I was clueless. When I saw the flash, I'd been looking at completely the wrong part of the screen! At the end of the day, as long as the doctor could see what he was doing, that's all that matters.


----------



## leeloupix (Mar 15, 2012)

I didn't see anything go in or the catheter but my partner said she saw it so please don't worry.  I am worried that they put the embryos in too late! I did an ovulation test on Tuesday morning and I didn't get a smilie face but at 7.30pm that night I did so we rang the clinic.  We had two day two embies put back on the Saturday morning, I thought they would have needed to go back on the Friday morning! Will this make a difference?  I think you read into everything and worry about everything xx


----------



## chups108 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi everyone, 


I hope you do not mind me jumping on board, I am just looking for some advice/support really. I am currently on the 2ww (IVF no.2) and my OTD is on Jan 24th. I did not cave during my first cycle and waited for the OTD and got a BFP (unfortunately suffered a blighted ovvum at 7wk.6d). I am not sure if I can last until next week without testing!! Will any of you be testing before?


----------



## love_always_hopes (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello, i had FET on 9th and OTD is 23rd but the nurse said as my blasts were a few more days old i could test a few days before!! Not sure what to do but last failed cycle my period came on 10 days after transfer so, if i dont get my period i will try to wait it out to my otd. 2 blasts were put in but theydidnt know the grade.  I'm on 8mg prognyova and crinone gel.  I know last time i took every symptom as a sign it had worked and was devasted with my bfn, this time i will try to remember its just the drugs!!!
xxxxx


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

coldilox - thank you for your reassurance it means a lot i think its just cause the cycle has gone well and then saturday i expected to be straight forward and it seemed as though it wasn't. There may have been a flash and i just missed it i just worried. 

leeloupix - there a few of us with old 25th jan hopefully a lucky day

chups - my test date is 25th but i am going to be naughty and test early - probably from thursday onwards don't expect to be positive that early but would rather be let down gently if its negative but i also think it will break up the 2ww for me, at the end of the day there is nothing testing early can do to change the result but its a personal choice. some people would rather wait and i understand that but i am rather matter of fact about these things if that makes sense.

oh well thats 2dp5dt nearly over!! still long way to go 

x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello ladies

Welcome to the thread and the 2ww

If anyone would like their details adding to the list either post for my attention or send me a message, as not everyone wishes their info on the forum, therefore I will add you 

Sending lots of 

Donna


----------



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

Hi *Harper14* - Fancy meeting you here!!!  everyone else - hope you don't mind me joining, I will need plenty of distraction for the next 2 weeks! I had two blasts transferred yesterday morning and *Chups* my OTD is the 28th but I wont be able to hold off that long! So yes I will be testing early!


----------



## Tara Sue (Dec 16, 2013)

Speaking of testing early- someone please tell me to step away from the pee stick! My OTD is the 18th and it being the 14th I'm getting itchy to test but I really want to wait it out this time. 

Also, I'm having "normal" AF cramping pains in my lower left abdomen and I'm super exhausted. Exhaustion could be from work (super stressed right now) so I'm trying to not read into anything to much, but, the AF pains have me a little sad today. 

Did anyone on here have the same sort of "symptoms" to AF and then get a BFP? Or should I really see a change in my body by now.

Can't stop thinking about it!

Thanks,
Tara


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

*Tara sue* step away from the pee stick!!!!  Ha ha x

Well ladies I had IUI on Sat just gone and today I have had the biggest stabbing pains in my belly and lower abdomen. Now I'm not silly enough to think I'm pregnant however I did think something might be seriously wrong as I can handle pain but I was a minute away from ringing hospital and that's just not like me! Agony! However I've lied down all evening and feel slightly better. I wondered if anyone else had experienced this? However I don't believe it's to do with the treatment as it's stilled early days but it was agony! X


----------



## Tara Sue (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you ladies!

It is not over yet!



Staying positive    

SO happy for all of you who have had your BFPs this month! What a great year ahead of you!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*TaraSue*, only 3 more days.   Have got everything crossed for you. Try and hold out as long as you can xx


----------



## love_always_hopes (Jan 13, 2014)

Morning ladies!!

Donna Marie please add me to the list, thank you  

How is everyone this morning? Hope you have stayed away from the pee stick, Tara Sue

Hope you're feeling better today Lovingwomen - it's really frustrating second and third guessing what our bodies are doing!!

Bubblechiu, i am also with 2 blasts from fet, otd is 23rd

Think i am going to be on knicker watch today, cramps bad yesterday and worse this morning althogh probably just the prognyova and crinone i can't help worrying.

Hope everyone has a great day  

Laura xxx


----------



## gringa (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi all!
Donna, please add me to the list if its ok?
DE Transfer on 13th  - test date - 27th!
Will almost definitely cave early and test early
Heres to all of us and good news!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

welcome new ladies to the 2ww madness!!

well i am 4dp5dt today and i tested i know i should have i was always going to wait until thur/fri but couldnt help myself as they were in the bathroom (going to get dh to hide them ha ha) and it was BFN i was expecting that but part of me was also little sad as you do see some woman get BFP that early.

one thing i also noticed is i have bought first response rapid response (this was all boots had) and it didnt say anywhere on the box that you could test early have i bought the wrong tests?

still feeling lots of twinges and very heavy sore (.)(.) but i am putting that down to the pessaries, felt naucious earlier but not sure if its all in my head. really hoping these are all good side effects and it was just too early to test - also i am very tired but that may be the last few weeks taking its toll.

hope everyone else is surviving a little better than me xx


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

*harper14* sorry to be so rude but how long should u wait to test? 2 weeks as well or can u test early early? Keep faith it may still be happening down there xx


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

my otd date is not until 25th (although my clinic date is 4 days longer than more) so i know its super early.

always said i would start testing early but perhaps this is too early ha ha x


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Ha ha yes my OTD is the 25th as well x however my partner wouldn't b happy at all if I tested without her ha ha it's so bloody hard though! X


----------



## leeloupix (Mar 15, 2012)

HI Everyone, how are you all coping with the 2WW? I teach all day so I am fine  until 3.30pm as I am too busy to think but then my mind goes on overdrive!! It doesn't help that all my co workers know so I feel they are on my 2ww with me!!! The clinic have told me to test on the 25th but I have a regular 28 day cycle to the hour.  I am due on the 21st Jan and I had a 2 day transfer on the morning of the 11th when would be the earliest I could test? I had lots of pains last night and today my tummy aches but its quite high not where I usually get cramps is that a good or bad thing.  xxx


----------



## irma2013 (Oct 20, 2013)

hi all, can I join you?
It's my first IVF cycle and I really enjoy the chat on my cycle buddies forum, so thought I'd join in here, too. My OTD is 27th but from previous (failed) pregnancies I know I should get nesting pain on Friday, so if that doesn't happen, I'll assume it's BFN...
*Lovingwoman*, I keep my fingers crossed for you. I've had both, nesting pains on BFP cycles and miscarriage pains (obviously also on BFP cycles.. but much later), and I sure hope yours were the good kind..


----------



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

Hi all,

I read that the hCG starts to enter the blood stream on day6PT but aren't detectable until about day 9?!  But I would guess everyone is different and not all PG tests are created equal!  To test early I think you need the 10ml ones as they will detect hCG at lower levels. (Others are 20ml and 40ml I think?!)

I think I have decided to do an early test on the 25th - It's a Saturday so DH and I wont have to worry about work and we can either Celebrate or Commiserate together! 

Hope you are all keeping hydrated and relaxed xx


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Exciting Times, seems like we will be testing around the same time...  xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Number 5s done. OTD is the 2nd but I'm going to test on 31st if it isn't obvious already. So hope this one works. 
Good luck to everyone else in the 2ww. X


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello,

We had FET x2 embryos today. Crossing fingers (like everyone else of course!) that it works. Terrified. Hopeful. Terrified!

OTD is the 30th but I am rubbish and will probably test before. Also was very afraid I would wee during the transfer today. 

Good luck everyone


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Helen*, best of luck. Hope that the 30th is a great day for you x


----------



## gringa (Nov 28, 2013)

OMG This is so nerve racking...trying to keep busy, but keep trawling the forums and other sites for possible info on early testing, symptoms and what they might mean etc. etc. Anyone else having this problem I think that part of the issue is that we havent told many people about what we are doing so I dont have anyone (physical) to discuss it with and DH doesnt want to keep talking about it (wisely) as we just have to wait.....
Lots of          to all of us!


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey ladies I caved and tested yesterday & today with frer both negative trying not to get down and tell myself too early 

Keep getting af like pains and also ewcm which is strange as don't remember getting this before af but I might just never have noticed I also feel nauseous all the time but that prob pessaries.

I'm not going to test tomorrow going to hold out to sat or sun I'll be 7dp or 8dp but not sure whether to just wait now 

Has anyone else caves like me
X


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

*Helen* best of luck!
*Gringamum* I know exactly where you are coming from! I'm off work this week and it seems it was a bad move as all I'm doing is searching the web! It's completely obsessive I can't stop! And to make it worse my partner keeps saying 'relax, it will be what it will be' ANNOYING! Xxx 
*harper14* I'm 5dp and I'm already ripping my hair out! This is my first IUI and I feel very much for the ladies who have experienced this more than once! It's very hard going! Xxx
Best of luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Harper*, I'd hold out as long as you possibly can. Some get a positive quite early on but it does take until test day or even longer for some.  X

*Lovingwomen*, I was of work on one go, it was the worse thing I could of done. I was like something possessed. All I did was google nonsense all day long and got very grumpy in the process. I just work through now. Less time to think x

*Gringamum*, good luck. I too have been neurotic with dr google. It turns into an obsession. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## irma2013 (Oct 20, 2013)

hey girls,
*helen*, your ET sounds familiar - mine was totally fine except the full bladder, which was killing me! they actually got me to empty a bit of it before coz i'd been a bit overkeen and showed up almost bursting 
*harper*, testing early can really be counterproductive.. on my second m/c i tested earlier (wanted to know whether it was ok to take painkillers for a headache). it was negative and i went on my merry way and didn't test again. 2 weeks later the m/c happened. i couldn't have changed the outcome, but it was a major exercise making sure my GP recorded the chemical pregnancy (am trying to get each pregnancy recorded as they don't investigate what's going on until you've had 3 m/cs and this seems to be my issue...)


----------



## Tara Sue (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

*gring-* I am WITH YOU! So nerve wracking! I am having some serious AF symptoms (cramping, tired, bloated, gas&#8230 and I keep googling for early preg symptoms and they all say "signs of early pregnancy are similar to your period." 
UGH.  I also keep popping on here to read someone's story of "I thought for sure I was getting AF and then a positive sign!" Why must we be tortured this way

*Harper-* I'm the opposite of you. I am AFRAID to test. This is my 5th try and I've tested early almost every time. What I've discovered is that when I test early, I am doomed to be devastated that time, the time I test on my actual date and when I get AF. Might as well just wait and see if AF shows up, that eliminates two devastating days. Although tomorrow is day 13 for me in the 2ww and I asked my DH tonight if we could test in the morning. He said NO WAY. haha. He's right. I have a long day at work tomorrow and I don't need the sad cloud overhead.

*AndLou- *I'm hoping 5 is the prime number for both of us!   


Tara


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*TaraSue*, that would be absolutely delightful. I only want one!
   X


----------



## Tara Sue (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you!!!


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello ladies

Can I join in? I had a 2 day transfer today and my OTD is 31st Jan. 

Take care and happy 2WW all.

Lucky E


----------



## Garysprincess (Jul 9, 2013)

Good afternoon everyone, 

Hope your all well? I am currently on my 2ww with 2 sleeps left to go and I think I'm about to break down. 

This is my second fet on my last cycle I was spotting 3 days after transfer and this time nothing apart from pregnancy/cylogest symptoms but today I have started brown spotting and feel like its all over?? 

I have tried to stay away from internet and everything to do with with symptoms and stuff.

Has anyone else had this kind of spotting this late into the 2ww and still had a BFP?


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello LuckyE,

Hope it went well today! This 2ww is horrid, I do hope you can cope better than I can  

AFM- Well I'm still going crazy! Never again will I take holiday whilst on the 2ww! Today I am 6dpo and I had (TMI) a lot of watery discharge which is unusual as I only really get a lot of discharge around ovulation! I believe I have aching lower abdomen too, I say 'believe' as it might all be in my head   However it does feel quite tender!

Hope the rest of you are having a stress free day! I know it's hard though! 

Xxx


----------



## love_always_hopes (Jan 13, 2014)

I hate the 2ww, never have days passed so slowly!! I will be 9dp5dt tomorrow and we are thinking of testing!! Have had cramps, lower back ache and wierd creamy discharge (which has just today turned more watery) since tuesday.  Was convinced AF would be here by now.

What does everyone think, should i test?

xxxxxxc


----------



## leeloupix (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow that sounds so promising I think you should test! I am 7dp2dt and have been carrying a test around in my pocket all day thinking about it but I am going to try and hold out till Sunday.  I have had lots of pain below my belly button and my boobs hurt but apart from that nothing else.
xxxxx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Garysprincess* - I had some minor brown spotting 7dp5dt and then a little more of the same the morning of OTD at 9dp5dt (while I was collecting my sample for testing). My test was an indisputable positive and I am now nearly 36-weeks pregnant. I thought it was all over as it seemed far too late for implantation bleeding, but I guess not. In my case I assume the implantation bleeding was so light it took a long time for it to work its way out of my uterus, down and out through my bits!

Of course spotting at this stage _could_ unfortunately be the start of AF, but it equally could be nothing of the sort, as in my case. Having seen tons of these sorts of posts on here, it seems that pre-BFP spotting is really common.

Loads of luck. You're nearly there now. x


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Love-always-hope, hope your ok? Should your AFbe here already? If so do a test! I hate all the build up but I do hope you get a BFP! 

Leeloupix, I want to test everyday and I'm only 6dpo with iui lol it drags so bad x


----------



## irma2013 (Oct 20, 2013)

hey all,
hope you're all doing well and keeping away from the sticks 
tx so much for sharing, *puglover*, that really helps.
tender boobs here, but complete lack of nesting pain, so trying not to overthink and just stay agnostic till OTD (going back to work next week will help!)


----------



## love_always_hopes (Jan 13, 2014)

Well, got my bfn BUT my OTD is not until Thursday.  I have one more early response so will probably test again on Monday morning if no AF. She really should have been here on Thursday.  All my symptoms have gone.  I don't know what to think but going to try hard to stay hopeful.  Today I will try to keep myself busy by cleaning the house, I think.

Hope everyone else is ok!!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*lovealwayshopes*, it's super early if test day isn't until Thursday. Try and hold out as long as you can. Best of luck x

*Irma*, fingers crossed for you. I hated being off work, I became obsessed with dr google. X

*leeloupix*, good luck for tomorrow x

*Lovingwomen*, try and hold on as long as you can. X

Best of luck to everyone else. Hope your all ok x


----------



## irma2013 (Oct 20, 2013)

*lovealwayshopes*, don't think too much about it, sweetie, it can still change, it's just really best to stay away from those tests until the end.. especially if AF was only due 2 days ago..


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey ladies

After testing early last week I've been strong and not tested going to try and hold off another few days 

Been getting bad headaches the past few days but other than that no symptoms

Xx


----------



## irma2013 (Oct 20, 2013)

well done *harper*. i've been getting increasingly sore boobs, so am keeping an open mind about it maybe being good news without getting too excited...


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi Ladies, have any of you experienced severe heartburn and intergestion? This is the second time now! it's really really painful! X

Harper14-I'm desperate to test as well but I know it's a waste of a Pee stick lol x 

Irma2013- I have my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

Well yesterday from 3pm to about 10pm I had very light constant cramping under my belly button and this morning I have more localised cramping on my left side - keeping everything crossed that it is implantation!! DH is being very sweet which is helping, and today I will be with my family all day so I can be nice and relaxed so hopefully it will distracted from the constant 2ww thoughts!

Hoping everyone else is keeping busy and that the days are passing quickly for you x


Bubble!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Bubble*, all sounds positive. Is test day far? X
*Irma*, can be a good sign, hopefully this is the month for you x
*Lovingwomen*, are you going to wait until OTD? Not long now x
*Harper*, well done for not testing again. Fingers crossed x
Hope everyone else on the 2ww is coping well x


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

*andlou* I tested this morning! however it wasn't a test as I peed on the stick then put it away ha ha it was a case of just get it ver with so I can stop obsessing! I know it would say NO as I'm only 8dpiui! My DP thought it was hilarious x lol


----------



## gringa (Nov 28, 2013)

HI all
Ive ordered first response tests but they dont arrive til 22nd which will be 10 dpt - still not sure if I will do the test that day.
Ive had very osre boobs and some strange tight kind of crampy feelings, but this was worse  a couple of days ago and now seems to be better today  - do you think if the symptoms stop it is a bad sign?? Getting very anxious about this. Do you think generally more symptoms the better Also, another question - do you count the day of transfer as day 1pt or the day after as day 1pt?? transfer was at 10.00 in the morning so Ive been considering this as day 1  -any thoughts??
Hope everyone is well and holding up ok!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## leeloupix (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
I was a very bad girl and tested today ( 8d after a 2dt) and it was a bfn I am hoping its because I tested too early.  I have had lots of promising signals - really bad cramps all day in the middle of my tummy and have had really tender boobs now for about 4 days.  I feel very different to how I normally feel and I am a complete moody cow ( which is quite normal).  
Gringamum - don't be tempted to test early It made me feel terrible and I wish I hadn't done it.  I had my transfer at 10 30 am and they said the next morning would be one day.
BubbleChiu - how exciting your symptoms def sound promising, good luck.

Were almost there girls, hang in!!! xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Lovingwomen*,  step away from the pee sticks. It is hard I hate all the waiting. I normally give myself a date that I can test, otherwise I'd be doing it every day. X
*leelou*, it's still very early. All looking promising for you, I'd just try and wait a good few days yet. X


----------



## Nic56 (Dec 10, 2013)

Good evening ladies  
Please can I join you all? 
This is my first IVF cycle and I had my E/T on Friday 17th and am due to test on the 31st, so I am on my two week wait? 
As you can tell I am not up to speed with the correct words or terminology  
Good luck to you all   x


----------



## irma2013 (Oct 20, 2013)

hey *nic*, fancy seeing you here 
all, i hope you don't mind me sharing, but i just need to dump this somewhere. i'm sure i'm going through a chemical pregnancy (i've had very sore boobs for 2-3 days now, and am having pregnancy type sickness since yesterday morning, all these symptoms i know well from my first pregnancy).
but i'm also now fairly certain this is going to be another very early miscarriage as i've just had period type pains for about 1-2 hours (enough to wake me up) which is exactly what happened on my first miscarriage (although they lasted all night that time). Decided to get up despite almost getting no sleep, but was just lying in bed awake..
Feeling a bit sorry for myself 

My main concern now becomes getting the chemical pregnancy recorded as you need 3 m/c's on your record to get them to do tests (not that they know much about how to prevent m/c's...)
So, I just did a test, just to see whether I could measure the HCG yet and get my GP to record the pregnancy, but of course it's too early.
Am hoping the HCG sticks around for long enough to get the official BFP before the m/c completes.. *sigh*..


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Nic*, best of luck to you. Will keep everything crossed x
*Irma*, oh no I really hope it's not, how awful. I've no advice but wouldn't the hcg show up earlier in a bloodtest? Will your gp not do one for you? Massive  To you. I hope your ok x


----------



## irma2013 (Oct 20, 2013)

*andlou*, thanks, i was wondering the same, but have a feeling they'll refuse to do a test unless i was already post AF due date and had a positive home test to show... but i'll ponder...


----------



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

*irma2013* What a horrible position to be in - I am hoping it is just your mind playing tricks on you and that everything is OK and that you will get the news you so want to hear. 

Hi *Nic56* - The terminology will come the more you read and post on here. I think there is a thread somewhere on the home page which helped me a lot!!!

AFM - My OTD is a Tuesday and I mentioned to family members yesterday that I am thinking of testing early on the Saturday or Sunday before (Only a couple of days - so DH and I can be together and have some time together whatever the result - rather than having to both head off to work afterwards!) but they pretty much told me I was wrong and that I shouldn't for various reasons and it got me really teary! I had to walk away! They gave it all the "we know it's hard" etc etc.... No you dont! I have not just been waiting 2 weeks to do this test, I have been waiting over 18 years! And so what if it was negative, I'd still have to test again a couple of days later anyway so it is not like I would be a heartbroken mess...not until the OTD and if it was negative early, I think that would take away some of the expectation so if it was negative again, I think I would be better prepared. I know we are all different, but I know myself and I know that I would react better doing a test a few days earlier to prepare myself for the worst than if I leave it the the OTD! Sorry rant over! lol


----------



## irma2013 (Oct 20, 2013)

*bubble*, completely agree with you, 1-2 days is probably close enough to get a decent result and if it's a weekend meaning you don't have to cope with the result alone/during work hours, it makes perfect sense! i'll be doing the same!


----------



## siannyannie (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi can you please add me.. I had embryo transfer yesterday and test date is 31st jan.. Sorry I am new to this so not sure about a these fancy wordd.. The 2ww has officially begun!!


----------



## gringa (Nov 28, 2013)

Irma - really hope everything turns out ok for you and that it is a different story to your first pregnancy. Keep positive! 

Bubble - Dont let them get you down, Noone can get inside your head and know how this waiting feels. Do the test with DH if you feel its right for you. Noone else needs to know until after. I think whatever you can cope with best and whatever you feel is the best way to get through it is the best way to go. People are always full of advice and I know its usually with our best interests at heart (particularly family, as they love you!) but this is such a personal matter....just between you and DH. I think Im going to test on Thursday or Friday (11/12dpt) but I might not tell anyone Im doing it...it just seems that Ill be better prepared for what happens after if I do - lets face it - whether you test early or not - the final outcome is still going to be the same on OTD....I just cant stand the wait! Keep positive and do what is best for you! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

Thanks *gringaum*! I have read plenty of things that say the hCG levels are high enough from day 9, so testing at 11/12 dpt should be fine! Do you think you can hold off that long?

I have made lots of plans for this week to keep my mind occupied...some boring, some not! Food Shopping tonight, I plan to just slowly walk round every aisle, Tuesday I am getting my hair cut after work, seeing a good friend on Wednesday to go and watch 12 years a slave - with all these meds I'm on I know I am going to be crying in the cinema - I cry at the best of times, so it will be ten times worse now! Also heading late night shopping (not the food kind) on Thursday and I think DH wants to go out for a meal on Friday. Then it will be Housework Saturday (light housework obvs) and then unofficial Test Day Sunday! I am sure I can hold out until then......


----------



## gringa (Nov 28, 2013)

Bubble! Sounds good! Great to have plans in place - have a great week! I have ordered the First Response tests and they wont arrive til Thursday so Im using that as the way to hold off from testing! DH doesnt want me to however, so Im going to do it on my own I think....Take care!


----------



## irma2013 (Oct 20, 2013)

thanks, girls, i've been reading the forum on 'signs before bfp' which has calmed me down a bit.. but it will still be a nervewrecking few days (or weeks).. af pains do seem common, and mine are much less intense than during my previous m/c so fingers crossed... 
if nothing else this whole journey gives you back the respect for the beauty of life.. it's just a mysterious thing.. 
*bubble*, your plans sound great, i've planned lots of special time with DH and girlfriends as well.. just annoying that i have to lay off sports because my doc is a bit strict..


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Bubble*, I'm going to test 2 days early for this reason too. I'm off on the Friday whereas Sunday I'd have to test then go to work. I don't want to go to work a miserable cow all day, it's rubbish if it's negative yes but it's not everybody else's fault. I don't think a couple of days is the end of the world. Yes it could change but I'm going to take that risk as I think there's such a tiny chance of that happening it's not worth fussing over. Xx


----------



## leeloupix (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Well I tested this morning and it was a faint positive 9dp2dt using a Tesco cheap test and then I went and got a clear blue plus test on the way to work and tested at 8.30 am and Its a negative.  Very confused or is it because I peed out the hormone in the morning? I wish I hadn't tested early now as its made me so confused.  
Has anyone else tested positive before in the morning then a negative? xxxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Leeloupix*, I'm hoping it's a massive congratulations. I'd do another test in the morning but I'm quite sure you can't get a false positive? X


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Leeloupix - I have never done a test but I heard it had to be done in the morning when the hormones were the strongest in the pee. Someone else correct me? I think that if it was faint the first time the second time the hormones woudn't have been strong. I just looked at my instructions and it said us early morning urine sample.

Test again tommorrow early. I think it's a positive though..


----------



## leeloupix (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you so much for your replies I have been going crazy all day! I didn't even read the instructions I will check to see if the clear blue had to be done in the morning! xxx


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

hi girls,

hope you dont mind I am crashing this thread as I am also in the 2ww phase and sharing your feelings!
as for the test, that is correct, you need to do it as soon as wake up because this is when the hormones are at their highest concentration.

I m keeping my fingers crossed for you  
Paola


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Donna Marie,

Please could I join this thread?  I had a 5 day blast transfer today with OTD 31st January. It was normal IVF treatment. 

Thank you!

Good luck to everyone else waiting for the result, the wait is the worst part I think!

Congratulations to all the BFP's!

X Bean


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

*Beandreming*- Good Luck!!!
I am in D5 post ET so keeping everything crossed , but this wait is probably the worst part. I feel like I should be doing something and not sure what, especially after an intense cycle.
I guess we just need to be patient.

Positive vibes to all
PUPO Paola


----------



## leeloupix (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi Beandreaming, welcome and very good luck, I agree the wait is the worst part of this very long journey xxx


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi Ladies, i forgot to ask you, do you feel short of breath? As soon as I walk a little, walk up the stairs at home, I am immediately short of breadth!

Either I am REALLY out of shape-I shouldnt be, I used to go running every morning before tx- or I am hopefully reading too much into it.

Let me know if you have the same problem!

Thanks
PUPO Paola


----------



## Missbliss85 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello everyone I am new to this site and have spent the last three days googling symptoms and reading old forum posts... I am 11dsp3dt and I have yet to take a hpt. I have been scared to!!
I am 28 and fine. The infertility is on my husbands end I guess. My beta test is this Thursday the 23rd and I am terrified. All day today I feel like I am going to get my period.


----------



## Nic56 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you for making me feel welcome ladies  
I have been catching up with your posts, will need to look up some of the abbreviations!  
Hi Irma2013 I thought I recognised your name, sorry to hear you've been having a tough day, I hope things have settled down and sending you positive thoughts 
Sorry italianabroad I cant help with the shortness of breath query, its not something I have experienced, hope it settles and all will be ok.
Best wishes to you all.x


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

*Nik56*- Thanks, I thought it might be unusual, I have never seen any posting mentioning short of breadth, but I thought I run it by the forum.

*MissBliss85*- good luck! Have you considered trying for a home test? I think I will do one at the end of this week. I have read you can try one from D7 after ET....not super precise, but I dont think I will be able to wait for 2ww.....

PUPO Paola


----------



## Missbliss85 (Jan 20, 2014)

What day are you on italianabroad?
I have considered taking a test because this wait is driving me CRAZY but I know no matter the result of a hpt I'll be analyzing it either way and if its negative I think I'll die. I know I'm going to get the result either way on Thursday but my mind is mentally prepared for Thursday to either be really happy or really depressed. And I'll be taking off work on Thursday


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Italianabroad, I don't want to alarm you but I think it can be a sign of OHSS?  Are you at all tender/bloated?  If you are worried I would call your clinic for reassurance.  I've got mild OHSS (tender, slightly distended stomach) but my consultant said it can still come on post transfer.  Hope all is fine for you.

Good luck with your tests ladies!  I'm going to try and wait for OTD!

Xx


----------



## Missbliss85 (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes shortness of breath can be a sign of OHSS. I had mild OHSS after the ER
But the nurses said to be watchful that I can still get it after ET


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

I had 3 embryos transferred last Thursday, so I am on D5 today. 

I am completely with you on this MissBLiss85, the wait is killing me, so I think I will try a home test this w-e, knowing it's not precise, but at least I am doing "something". 
I agree with you, take time off on Thursday, I will keep everything crossed for you and I will send you all my positive vibes!  

PUPO Paola xx


----------



## Missbliss85 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you!! I will send them your way too. Has anyone ever had vision changes during 2ww or heard of it? Maybe it's all in my head but I swear my vision is blurrier


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

Gosh! thanks for your comments, I will call the nurse and check it-I didnt consider it as I thought it is a risk before ET!!!

Thank you girls, you are true angels!!

PUPO Paola


----------



## Missbliss85 (Jan 20, 2014)

The other question I had was if anyone has felt weird twinges/almost sharp pains in their lower abdomen?  that is all I have felt as far as cramps go...no full on cramps and I am now past the time when they would be implantation pain.  Do you think this is from the medicine or is anyone else past the time of implantation and feeling these twinges randomly? Last night I had these pains in and out for about 5 minutes.


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Italiana - I too thought that was a symptom of OHSS. Better to be safe than sorry and get it checked. Are you drinking lots of water?

Missbliss - I symptom spot all the time and have discovered that it's hard to tell what's the drugs and what isn't.   Some people don't have any symptoms and get a BFP others have loads and get a BFP. The wait is killing me too   I think the best way is to wait for AF or do a pregnancy test.


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

*ALL*- thanks for your advice, I will def check with the nurse as my belly is a bit bloated, I dont want to leave anything unturned. I have been drinking 2/3 litres of water and 1 f milk each day and I have been regularly expelling it too. No nausea.

MissBliss85- I have been having some twinges in my lower abdomen, especially in the first 3 days post ET, but I now wonder whether they might be linked to something else, i.e. OHSS.....

PUPO Paola xx


----------



## leeloupix (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone
Donna Marie could you add me to your lovely list Natural FET OTD 25th Jan but we have a BFP today!
We woke up and tested at 5am and it appeared straight away, please stay little one(s).

Italianabroad - I have been very short of breath since a couple of days after the transfer so could be a good sign.

Could anyone advice me if there is anything I am allowed to take for flu like symptoms, is lemsip ok?  
Good luck everyone this month is def a lucky month xxxx


----------



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

*leeloupix*  Wonderful news - Congratulations


----------



## gringa (Nov 28, 2013)

Leeloupix! Congratulations! Amazing news! Good luck! xxxxxxx


----------



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

So excited for leeloupix - I forgot what I came on to post! lol

Last night I had a few very sharp, very intense pains in the right area, they only last a couple of seconds each, but I have now started to think it was all in my mind! Oh I am going crazy! 

Hope everyone else is doing OK and *italianabroad* let us know what they say?!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*leeloupix*,   Massive congratulations to you both. Xx


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Woohoo leeloupix.      

Bubble - How long have you got to go?

How is everyone else?

I had the craziest dream last night. I dreamt I got AF and it was EVERYWHERE I had to clean the doors and stuff and my nightdress was soaking - I don't even have a nightdress   I really felt it coming last night and so I was afraid to check this morning.   Nothing was there - I really thought it would be - the   is a nightmare! 

Maybe it was a nightmare


----------



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

*LuckyE* my OTD is 28th so by this time next week it will be official - either way! I will be testing early at the weekend though with DH....


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Lucky*,  hope it stays away for you. What an awful dream  x
*Bubble*,  and yours too. X


----------



## wing and a prayer (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi ladies, can I join in? Currently on 2ww and Otd is Monday 27th jan. Had 2 blasts put back on Saturday. Trying not to go crazy but analysing every little twinge etc!!!!


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

*Leeloupix*- fantastic news, I am so glad for you!!!!! WHAO!   
I am hoping you are right about your comment on short of breath, you certainly made my day.... 

LuckyE- it was a dream, dont think about it, keep the positive vibe going.
Wing abd Prayer - I am soo with you, I am analysing everything little pain, change in my body, mood swing etc...

Love to all
xxx


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Hope you are feeling better Italianabroad and yes hopefully it is a good sign and not OHSS!  

Wing and a Prayer, how have you found the Lister?  Are they good?  I think that is our next stop if we need it.... Hopefully we won't!  

Xx


----------



## wing and a prayer (Oct 6, 2012)

Bean - the lister are amazing. As you can see in my info we have severe MF and were advised to go there over Argc due to their experience and care with MF. It was% the right decision. They have been on top of everything in my case and I could not have had a better experience. If this time doesn't work out for us I will be back there in a heartbeat. It's cost a bit but I do believe you get what you pay for. We were written off by previous dr's due to my husbands diagnosis but our fab urologist who works closely with the lister have been brilliant!

Italianabroad - hope you are feeling better hun. Keep an eye on things. I had a horrendous 5 days in between EC and ET and almost fainted 2 times on way to ET and puked on tube, clinic waiting room and on way home. I was prescribed cabergoline by the lister as they thought I would get ohss. Turns out the drug is NASTY (the ET consultant told me it was an awful drug) I'm fine now drinking loads of water too but think a lot of my problems come from not being able to go to the toilet properly due to the cyclogest! Sorry tmi!!!

 *leelou*


----------



## Erica d (Oct 7, 2012)

I had my egg transfer (3day) on 9th January. Official test date is Thursday 23rd.  Done a clearblue early today and got 1-2 weeks pregnant on screen. I am also presenting some spotting pinkish and brown (sorry for tmi).  Rang up my hospital nurse and she said I have to wait and see.... I have no cramping to speak off but have been feeling dick last couple of days as well.  Also on crinone but this is due to finish on Saturday. 

Can anyone else tell me of their experiences or give me a bit if reassurance. My head has been working overtime during this 2ww. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm having egg transfer in the morning, will I join this thread or one for Feb? 

Thinking of everyone currently in their 2ww, sprinkling tonnes of baby dust on you all  

Rachel xx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi can I join you? I've just had 1 blast transferred today. My clinic have given me Feb 1st as otd but that is a seriously long time away and anyway by then my embie will be 16 days post ov. So being the inexperienced expert that I am   I'm classing 14 dpo as otd which is 31st Jan. Anyway enough of my rambling. Hope you don't mind me being here I'm already slightly crazy so who knows what the 2ww will do to me.


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Wing & a prayer, thank you, everything I've heard about the Lister is positive.  This was our first NHS IVF cycle so we have one more at the Chaucer and then we'll head to the Lister.

Welcome Wibble-wobble, you can go loopy loo on the two week wait with us all.  My OTD is 31st January as well!  

Good luck everyone!

I had some bad news today, the clinic messed up freezing our spare blast so now we have none.  Annoying as I had 23 eggs retrieved, 17 fertilised, 5 were top grade but 2 died, 2 on board now, neither of which was top quality ( one 4BB and one 4AC).  I had hoped to have a couple to freeze as don't fancy EC again soon as have had mild OHSS since last Weds.  Argh, the things we do!  

Rtsaintly,I should join this thread as the Feb one probably won't start yet and you might need something to read during your 2WW!  

Xx


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

*erica d* sounds like congratulations will b in order! X hello ladies, hope your 2ww goes ok! It's a bloody long drag! X


----------



## Erica d (Oct 7, 2012)

Whoops just read my post meant to say little sick and not the other. Sorry.


----------



## love_always_hopes (Jan 13, 2014)

Sounds like congratulations are in order Erica!!  Lol at your typo.

I took another test yesterday, 11dp5dt, still nothing but hoping so badly I just have a late implanted - unlikely but still got a little hope!!  OTD is Thursday 

Hope you are keeping your spirits up lovingwomen, had a giggle at you poas but not looking at the results!!

Hope everyone else is good

Xxxx


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

*love always hope* it had to be done! I'm not feeling very confident about my cycle! I tested this morning 10dp BFN! I know it's still slightly early but does depress me slightly x 
Let's keep positive though xxx


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

WElcome ladies   

Congrats Erica!    

Love always hopes  & Loving women -  Could be a late show..     

BEandreaming - How upsetting! is there going to be any compensation?  The thought of going through another IVF cycle fills me with dread.


----------



## Erica d (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you all. I really do hope and pray bleeding does not get any heavier.  Will buy a few more preg tests tomorrow I think to monitor over next week.  Really hope it works this time as my only free nhs cycle.


----------



## irma2013 (Oct 20, 2013)

dearies,
sorry, no time for personals, my head has been exploding with a headache, so can't look at screen long.
just wanted to check in, say congrats to erica and fingers crossed to all others.


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

*irma* look after yourself x have a good rest x


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

LuckyE I don't think there will be any compensation... .  And what can they do?  They can't replace my precious blast!  I don't mind the scans or injections, but EC was awful!  Anyway, got to stay positive and hope!  

Eric's, I loved your typo!  Congratulations, hope it is a sticky one!  

Lovingwomen, don't give up yet, keep  

Hello everyone else 

Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Erica*, huge congratulations.  Lots of sticky stuff for you x
*Beandreaming*, oh no that's terrible hope you are ok. I'd be asking some serious questions. I'd make an appt to see someone after OTD. Hopefully you don't need another cycle but if you do I'd be asking for a discount too.  X
*Lovingwomen*, there's still time for it to change yet. Fingers crossed. X
*lovealways*, hopefully it's late at implanting. Best of luck. X
*Irma*, hope you sleep well and are feeling better tomorrow. X
*rtsaintly*, good luck for tomorrow. Hope that special ones there. X
*wibble*, that is a long time away. I'd never last that long. Fingers crossed for you. X
Hope everyone else is well too. X


----------



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

I have just been woken by a neighbours dog making some god awful howling/barking noise - it's been going for about 5 mins now! This 2WW is long enough without missing out on the sleeping part that makes it go just that little bit quicker! Grrrrrr

Morning  Ladies!


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Just home from the clinic. I don't know if it's just happiness and relief to be on outr way, but I feel extremely energetic!

We had 8 embies left after transferring 2, they're going to let us know how many are good for freezing. My pregnancy test date is 31st Jan, so I'm at least in the right thread  

Rachel xxxxx


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

morning all, I wanted to send you a quick update. I spoke to the doctor and after running through all possible symptoms he reassured me that I should clear of OHSS, fiuuu'!
So defintely fdeeling relieved, all I am feeling now is a little twing in my low abdomen, left side, I hope they are hanging in there!!!

*Beandreaming*-sorry to hear that honey, but you still have 2 and grade 4 is very good!!! So think positive!
*Erica*-fab!!!I am really glad for you x
*Lovingwomen*-these home tests are not 100%, think positive, only a few more days to go.. Fingers crossed. X
*lovealways*,Good luck!!! X
*Irma*,feeling better? X
*rtsaintly,* good luck!!! X

I Hope everyone else is well too and I haven't missed anyone!!! Baby positive dust to you all X


----------



## gringa (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi all
Hope everyone is well and staying positive! 
RSAINTLY - welcome, and best of luck -can I ask you a question? At the end  of the process of egg collection and embryo development we only had the two embryos remaining - they only retrieved 11 and only 6 went through the 5 days of growth with only two making it to blastocyst phase....you seemed to get much much more and in fact many ladies I have read about seemed to get many more....any idea of what the normal amount is? Im concerned that maybe the quality of the embryos that I ended up with was not so good as hardly any made it.....any ideas or knowledge gratefully received.....
Bubble - hope you managed to get some sleep!!! How are you feeling??
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Gingamum,

I'm no expert, I'm sure there are many ladies who can give you fuller answers. But, I can say what my experience is. On our last try, we were pretty much as you described. We only ended up with 4, and 2 went to blasto stage. We got a pregnancy from that (although it ended in m/c) but I think of it as partly positive. It goes to show  that what counts is the one that sticks  

I've read all different numbers from 70 to 10, they're probably all normal. I think I read something about it on the FAQ thread? 

It's only natural to think of every possibility and what can be done differently or better, but try not to worry too much about it.

Love and baby dust to you  xxxxx


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Italianabroad, that is GREAT NEWS!  OHSS is a *****, so very happy you don't have it!  

Gringamum, I think that your results are standard, I had 23 eggs collected, 17 embryos at day 2 with 5 top quality, so they went to blast and we ended up with 3 not top quality blasts, two of which they transferred and one they were supposed to freeze (but the embryologist messed that bit up).  It is disappointing how quickly the embryos die off, but hopefully we are left with the best of the bunch!  

Wish this 2WW would hurry up!  What days are you all planning on starting to test?

Xx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

I was thinking about maybe 10 dpo   So that would be Sunday. I don't even know if my tests are reliable they went out of date last September


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

*beandreaming* wish you all the best I can see you have been through a lot! Fingers crossed for you xxx

I can see some of you ladies have been through a lot more than I have but I got to say that this is my first IUI and I tired of it all already! It's an emotional and physically draining experience! I tested again today 11dpiui and it was a BFN. I'm adamant AF is on her ugly way x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*rtsaintly*, good luck. Hope they're lovely sticky ones. X
*lovingwomen*, really hope your wrong.   X


----------



## irma2013 (Oct 20, 2013)

hi all,
sorry for the silence, still battling this headache while trying to get some work done from home (i figure it isn't my employer's fault that i'm refusing to take paracetamol for the pain which most doc's would claim to be perfectly safe..)

thanks so much for the well wishes.. last night's early night helped, will try the same tonight. but am sleeping really badly because of this stupid exercise moratorium from the doc.. i swear they just make that up. I've not found any studies on whether sport after ET has any effect only whether rest has an effect, and it doesn't! 

*beandreaming*, but can you ensure that they don't count this cycle as one of your tries if they mess up (assuming it's publicly funded)? 
*bubble*, sorry about the dog, i feel for you! losing sleep is really the last thing you need (though it may be good preparation  )
*rtsaintly*, well done, hun, good to have you here!
*italian*, glad you got the OHSS question sorted, that's just so scary!
*gringamum*, number of eggs depends on a gazillion different factors, so there's no normal number. also it's important to understand that while number of eggs is often used as a good predictor for success in general, success ultimately depends on many different factors, e.g. some studies show that high stimms give large numbers but poor quality eggs. in the end, what counts is live births produced, so that's what you want to focus on. and you only need one good quality egg for that!
*wobble wobble,* you made me laugh, you're so relaxed, that's great. i'm sure the sticks will still be fine. love your tracker, too 
*lovingwoman*, hm, i guess you know your body best... hope you manage to stay positive


----------



## gringa (Nov 28, 2013)

HI all
Thanks for the advice and info. Its really helpful! 
Beandreaming - Im thinking of testing either tomorrow or Friday (10/11dpt) A bit scared to do it, but I think Ill cave. I had more symptoms at the beginning of the 2ww than now - which I am assuming were caused more by the injection, now they seem to have gone, just dull AF pains remaining - tired of speculating though...
Great to have everyone on here to talk to though, its really helping to get through it!
love to all
Jakki


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Wibble wobble, 10dpo sounds ideal.  For me that would be Saturday I think, 5dp5dt.  I think I'm too chicken!  

There is definitely action down there, so my mind is going crazy and I have to remind myself it could be my massive swollen (I saw them on the scan) ovaries and the mild OHSS, or just cramping from the progesterone.  Of course I am day dreaming it is implantation.  I am officially a TTC nutter!  

Lovingwomen, it is an incredibly hard experience.  The only thing that helped me with my IUI's was that the clinic did them back to back so the crushing disappointment of yet another failure was tempered by the fact that I was busy immersing myself in The next cycle.  However 6 months of not drinking anything 'fun' was quite trying so I let my hair down over Christmas! 

Irma, I'm waiting to see how this cycle pans out before I go in there making demands!  They know me really well now (!) and they are really nice and helpful.  I am hoping if I end up with any frosties from round 2 they will look after them a bit better! 

Hope you are all doing well... I am going GOOGLE mad!  Somebody stop me!  

Xx


----------



## Nic56 (Dec 10, 2013)

Evening ladies  
Irma2013, glad to hear your feeling a little better, like you I am missing going to exercise classes as I use them as a distraction. But if it's what's best then I have to accept it! 
Hi Rtsaintly, lovely to hear your news and welcome to this thread  
Thoughts to the ladies I have missed 
As for me, I felt really hungry this afternoon so have convinced myself AF is on its way  but now I feel nauseous   as I am new to this, is there a time frame for things to go wrong during the wait?? Up until today I have been feeling fine. 
Xx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Beandreaming  what kind of action down there? I'm crazily symptom spotting already after a day!! A few twinges, dull aches back was a bit achey for a while and 1 nipple went a little tingly for a while   I'm sure by the end of tomorrow I will have had every symptom known. But they'll have been in my head  

I can't even blame meds for it as this cycle was a natural fet!

Can anyone tell me why at the age of 32 was I embarrassed to buy a pregnancy test?  I'm married not a school girl who hasn't been careful


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

I can't stop eating people! My healthy eating has gone to pot.  I need to have my mouth wired shut! 

I have no symptoms at all so really don't think it's the  . I think it's the stress of waiting combined with the prolonged lead up to  .

Am trying for PMA but it's hard when I feel so bloomin' normal. I JUST WANT TO KNOW     

Okay, rant over


----------



## gringa (Nov 28, 2013)

Haha! LuckyE - i had to re read that several times whe you wrote "I can't stop eating people!"  - I mean I've heard of cravings, but.....hehe!!
I think we re all going crazy with symptom spotting! I also check this thread about a hundred times a day! Love to all! Jakki


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

LuckyE - I am exactly the same! I don't know if its the hormones or what, but a couple of days ago I just felt starving and it hasnt gone away since! After a year of healthy eating to lose weight, I think I might gain it all back in the next few days just from the sheer amount of bacon i ate for breakfast. I probably need to install one of these     


Thanks for the welcomes everyone   


Rachel xxxx


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Wibble wobble, just everyday twinges!  On a normal day I probably wouldn't notice them!  But every teeny tiny cramp is wondered about!  

All I want to eat is cheese on toast!  I can't get enough of it! 

Craving or raving-mad?!!!  Ha ha ha!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Think there must be something going round. For 2 days I've done nothing but eat and it's all I can think of.    x


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Hope everyone is well. I am now a week from our 2dt and feeling a bit blah. I don't have symptoms, not even AF or progesterone ones (apart from occasional sore boobs). I just feel fine - totally normal.

I guess I just want to feel something!



And yes to FOOOOOOOOD!


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

*hi beandreaming* thanks for your words! I haven't had a drink for a good few months now as I am slightly overweight but didn't wanna ruin my chances either when this tx cost so much! I loved a good drink as well after a had week at work so it's very challenging lol    I'm doing back to back IUIs too so hopefully, like yourself I won't get too upset about the previous treatment as I'll be wishing again for a positive the following month x

Hope you lovely ladies are feeling well! Fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## Missbliss85 (Jan 20, 2014)

Well I am now 13 days past my transfer... yesterday I had light pink spotting and it stopped.  This afternoon I had red spotting ...but heavier and it feels like it's about to turn into my period.  I have my beta tomorrow morning but I just have a feeling it's going to be negative.

How do people do this over and over again? I am so depressed even thinking about it.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*MissBliss*,  fingers crossed it's not and everything's ok x


----------



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

*Missbliss85*


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Miss Bliss sending you  

It is hard, i think that is why people take breaks between IVF cycles, so they can be 'normal' for a while.

Have you got a counsellor?  The NHS should be offering you some sessions with your cycle.  If its bad news this time (but let's hope not) then it is probably worth having a session.  I haven't had any but some of the girls at my clinic find them useful.

 xx


----------



## wing and a prayer (Oct 6, 2012)

missbliss       hope that you are ok

How is everyone else hanging in there? Me - up and down. Had weird cramps since ET on Sat and still have them now and again (woke me up in the night today).  Trying to stay positive but I cant call which way this is going to go.  Does anyone know what I mean.  I cant imagine seeing a positive HPT and cant even imagine being pregnant it all feels very wierd!!! OTD in monday so exactly 2 weeks after EC.  Yikes.......


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Wing and a Prayer, I've been crampy since transfer on Wednesday, but I presume it's just from the procedure than anything else. I know whatever happens it won't be af, as haven't seen her for nearly 15 years. I'm hoping they wear off as im scared of doing much (and when I do I feel worn out in minutes).


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

I've been having weird cramps since transfer too. Not sure if I'm imaging it but feel tired today even tho I've slept for around 20 hrs in the last 48! 

I had tingly nipples for a while in bed last night and I'm pretty sure (sorry for tmi) but I'm not as dry down there as usual for this time in my cycle. Only another 8 days to get through   

I really want to test but I know there is no point, my embie will only just be starting to implant around now (fingers crossed) so way to early currently 2dp5dt


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Sorry, that ended a bit abruptly! I meant to say, I hope you're feeling better soon. Symptoms or lack if symptoms don't seem to be an indicator, so try not to read too much in to it (says me currently analysing my every twinge ;-) 

Rachel xxxx


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

On sleeping -  I'm napping all the time but don't know if it's because I am maybe having fitful sleep at night.xx


----------



## Missbliss85 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for all the well wishes! You guys are wonderful! No one offered counseling or anything. They did say if they hadn't found sperm in my husbands surgery and we had wanted to do donor sperm right away I would have had to see a counselor before that but that's it.  

Well the bleeding stopped yesterday and I went for my first beta this morning.  I am home now just waiting for the results and I feel so nauseous. --But that may be nerves from waiting.  I am still not spotting as of now but we'll see.  I've had some random weird pains in my lower abdomen too.  

I will let you girls know how it goes but I won't hold my breath!


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Hope you don't have to wait too long for the results missbliss


----------



## gringa (Nov 28, 2013)

Good luck missbliss! take care! xxx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Just read over my diary from my first cycle and it turns out I didn't test until 7dp5dt wow I had willpower back then   I can't see me holding out that long this time!


----------



## gringa (Nov 28, 2013)

Think Im going to test tomorrow morning...it ll be 11 dpt...mind you...all this waiting and worrying, now Im too scared to do it!!! Ill let you know what happens...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Good luck tomorrow Gringamum     have you had any symptoms so far? 

I just had a new one a kind of pulling sensation by my belly button, also felt a bit like someone was sticking a pin in me.


----------



## Missbliss85 (Jan 20, 2014)

Negative not pregnant


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

So sorry MissBliss    There are no words anyone can say that can take the pain away from a negative cycle. Be kind to yourself


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Missbliss sending you huge hugs and cuddles.  

Hope your DH is a good cuddler.

Lots of love to you

Xx


----------



## wing and a prayer (Oct 6, 2012)

So sorry miss bliss.  Lots of cuddles to you


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

So sorry MissBliss

I came on to say I just want to test ALL the time but I do realise now that isn't such a good idea.


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Helenff how many days post transfer are you? I'm at 2 and already going


----------



## siannyannie (Jan 8, 2012)

After reading every post on this thread I'm beginning to realise what people mean when they say ivf or other forms of ttc is an emotional roller coaster.. for me this is the first time round (and hopefully last for a while at least) but clearly a lot of you ladies have been here time and time again.. its so good to hear all of the  successes so far.. I am currently 4dp3dt using donated eggs from my beautiful wife and donated sperm.. so far I think I have consulted google approximately 1 million times,, analysing every little twinge.. a few of you ladies have described the exact same shooting pains as I have had.. although I haven't felt anything today.. don't know what is worrying me more.. desperate and I have just agreed to test a day early which is a week from now.. don't know if I can take much more!!


----------



## siannyannie (Jan 8, 2012)

Meant to say DW not desperate


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Missbliss - thinking of you this evening.xxxxxx


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

wibble-wobble, I'm 7 days past 2dt and due to test next Thurs, which feels like an aaaaage away.

I hate this PUPO stage. TTC would be so much easier if there wasn't all this waiting involved. Would rather have the treatment and get a text the next day saying 'yup, failed' and rip the hope off like a plaster, than all this waiting! Can you tell I'm impatient. I'll be testing early no doubt anyway...


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

for the ladies that are experience the slight cramps after transfer, I too experienced slight cramps after transfer last cycle and I know have a 7 month old, good luck ladies. xxx


----------



## wing and a prayer (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi girls,

Ive just been to the toilet and had the tiniest bit of very light light pink spotting.  Im 5dp5dt so I think to early for AF but had cramps the last few days. Any advice? freaking out a little..... xxxx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Could be an implant bleed.    implantation usually happens between day 3 and 5 I've been told


----------



## gringa (Nov 28, 2013)

Miss Bliss - thinking of you tonight....take care and best of luck for the future.


----------



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

Well thank goodness that day is over - what a horrible one! Still only 2 sleeps until our unofficial test and I am petrified it will be a BFN! I am normally so positive and have been from the beginning of this whole process but the last two days have been hard and with no more symptoms I am not sure what to think. I think I am just trying to prepare myself for bad news but DH keeps trying to lift my spirits - which then makes me feel even worse that I may let him down! 

Wing - I'd say implantation bleeding too - just keep an eye on it but would say its a good sign! 

Gringamum - Oooooh I'm excited for you -  really hope you get the result you want in the morning x.

Miss bliss -  I'm so sorry x.


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Helenff - I totally agree. It's almost that I don't mind if it's bad news, but it's waiting to weeks for bad news! It sucks big time.

Gringamum - all fingers and toes crossed!

Siannyannie - wishing you all the luck in the world too. I wouldn't go so far as to say failures have been a good thing, but I've always found some positives out of cycles that haven't worked. And despite being crazy with worry this time, I certainly feel less crazy than last time. More pragmatic maybe? I'm not saying I won't be devastated, but I know I'll be able to get past it and try again. After all, I've done it before.

Love to everyone.xxxxxx


----------



## gringa (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi Ladies
Well, tested this morning at 11dpt 5dt, and got a BFN. I dont see it really turning into a BFP in the next couple of days, so am feeling pretty deflated. Its so disheartening because Ive had all the symptoms that are not normal AF feelings - strange twinges, cramps, sore boobs etc and I think that that makes you think that its more likely to be positive, but it was probably the hormones Ive been taking. I will test again on Monday, but dont have a lot of hope. Being the age I am Im not sure where we go from here....hope everyone else is well and I am sending huge positive thoughts to all of you!
lots of love


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Gringamum*,  hope it changes for you  X


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Gringamum - sending lots of   I'm sure I've read on here that someone else tested one day before and got a negative, and then the next day got that BFP. If that's not the case, take time and take care of yourself.

Rachel xxx


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Just took my son (from IVF) for his MMR jabs and then realised - am I at risk? Now totally panicking that I could be at risk from measles or rubella. Can't remember when I was last immunised. Anyone have any advice?! Help!

(ps still dying to test!)


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Helenff I don't think you can have IVF under NHS if you are not rubella immune?  Unless our clinic is just super-strict!  I did have so many blood tests I wondered if I'd have any blood left!  

Gringamum, are you using donor eggs?  Hope things change over the weekend for you.  Which clinic are you at?  Could you move to try somewhere else?  

I'm still OD-ing on scrambled eggs!  

I'm not going to test until OTD.  I can't face it!

Xxx


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

I must have been immune during my last successful pregnancy I suppose, but I don't think I've had any tests since then :-/

Hopefully the risk is very low. I am in a positive mood about the FET today and don't want to bring myself down worrying about diseases. Such a worrywart.


----------



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

*Gringamum* Please don't feel all hope is lost - it really can change overnight the way the hCG doubles, so please try again in a couple of days x x x x  You still have a little while until you OTD


----------



## gringa (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the thoughts and good wishes everyone!
Im pretty upset today, but I think its also that its just such a long and emotional process and I really do feel that its now or never which I think is putting a little too much pressure on myself! My advice - don't test early! Now Im going to be a mess until Monday, whereas before testing I was ok......will stay hopeful though - just the emotions getting the better of me....
Love to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Missbliss85 (Jan 20, 2014)

wibble-wobble--

Are you using your husband's sperm? or a donor? I noticed you are in the same boat as me...I am fine and he has non-obstructive azoospermia...


----------



## Missbliss85 (Jan 20, 2014)

I ask because we are having such a hard time letting go of using his sperm.  He wants his own kids, obviously and I will use a sperm donor but I don't know if I can wrap my head around it yet.  We want to try again with his sperm but I am so worried it's going to be the same thing. And I only have 13 frozen eggs. Last time they tried 10 eggs and 10 of his non-motile sperm.  We only ended up getting 2 embryos.  

I just don't know what to do.  It's not fair.


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

MissBliss in a way we were lucky we had the choice of using Dh sperm taken away when they did a tese and found nothing at all. There was an option of second opinions and spending thousands to see the best DR's but after all of the heart ache from the tests, the results, the diagnosis. We really didn't want to spend money to be told more of the same. Or worse they find us able sperm but it didn't work. I really feel for you being in this position. It's going to be a lot harder for you and Dh to let go given that you have made embryos together.

Have you had counselling? Its a must for anyone who is going down the donor route. Maybe you could arrange this at your follow up. Your consultant may be able to advise you if your best to go straight down the donor route, based on how this cycle has gone in his eyes.

It wasn't easy to accept a donor at first, and its probably taken until a few months ago for Dh to be totally comfortable with the decision and accept it properly. In a way you need to grieve the baby you will never have. Dh knew that I really wanted the experience of having my own baby, so didn't want to push us down the road to adoption before trying Divf. He see's it now that the baby will be half us, I don't even think that way, the baby will be his. We are in this together.


----------



## siannyannie (Jan 8, 2012)

Big hugs Gringamum... as some off the other ladies have said there could still be hope.. i have my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## pearl14 (May 29, 2013)

Wishing everyone the very best of luck for their treatment. A BFN for us.


----------



## gringa (Nov 28, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Pearl. Take care!
Beandreaming - thanks! Yes, it was donor eggs. The problem (apart from age), is that (even though Im British) I dont live in England any more and the treatment where I live is not great and with long waiting lists, so I flew to the Czech republic for this one - Reprogenesis in Brno. It could be prohibitively expensive for us to try again, but we ll see. 
But Hey! Like you all said....there is still hope! Its not over til the Fat Lady Sings....as they say....


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

So sorry it was a bfn pearl


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Miss-Bliss -  We are in the same situation ,but with regards to me being the one with no eggs. I knew before I met my partner I would never have any more of my own children, so when we did start a discussion about having a child, we knew that we would have to go straight to either adoption or using donor eggs. I have to say neither of us struggled with that part of it - the issue is I don't have my own eggs so the solution is to use someone else's. It helps as well that I had a couple of years to get my head round it before we met. You definitely need to give yourself time to come to terms with what it means and all its implications - it doesn't seem like that's a process that can be rushed. 

Pearl - that's sad news. Be kind to yourself and take all the time you need to heal.

I have taken to obsessively checking my phone for a web page that lists the stages of a 5 day transfer post transfer. I didnt even really think I was doing it until my OH asked why my phone battery was dead at 11.30am.

Love to all,
Rachel xxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*pearl*, so sorry it wasn't good news. Hope your ok  X


----------



## Missbliss85 (Jan 20, 2014)

Pearl --So sorry to hear that    

Wibble wobble--My husband also had a TESE and nothing was found either.  We were so sure they would find something because in one of the samples he gave had sperm but they were non-motile, that's what they ended up using for the embryos.  It still doesn't make sense!

I definitely see what you are saying about the money and everything.  I think if they had found nothing at all in any sample, it would make the decision easier.  It's just so hard to decide if we should try the same thing again (if we can) or if we should just go with donor sperm.  If money wasn't a factor we'd at least try one more time.  

My DH knows that I also want the experience of having my own baby. We have discussed adoption but I do want to have that experience.  At first I thought, yes we'll just use donor sperm if they don't find anything as a last resort, but now that it's a reality, it's so hard to let go of having our own baby together.  You are right--it is like grieving the baby we will never have.  And though he's still coming to terms with the idea but is coming around I know it breaks his heart not to have his own, I feel terrible.  

I know our clinic requires counseling if we choose to use donor sperm.  We will have to make an appointment soon to go in and discuss options and I am sure it will come up.  

rsaintly-- I think if the situation was that he just didn't have any sperm at all in any of the tests or samples, it would be much easier to grieve it and move on to donor sperm.  But I think we both just keep thinking that it could work.  I just don't know how long we should wait/try and how much money we should spend with it.  
Also, when I was in the 2ww, I did the EXACT same thing.  I had the list of what happens each day after a transfer up on my phone and I kept opening it up and checking it everyday.


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Missbliss - you are definitely right - it's the choices that make it so difficult. The stuff we have no choice about makes it easier to move on. Each time we've had treatment or been through the adoption process (which I found much more traumatic than IVF!), we've said 'this should be the last try'. I don't know if I'll know when to stop trying.

It sounds rubbish but maybe do what feels right - if you can afford to keep trying with what you have, then do. If I had my own eggs, and try everything to use them. 

Arrghhh, the whole thing is just such a horrible nightmare!!!

Rachel xxx


----------



## Missbliss85 (Jan 20, 2014)

I wish I didn't have so much student loan debt!! Then it wouldn't be so bad!

What type of agencies are you going through for adoption? I looked into it a bit and the places people gave me were insane.  I mean it was like 25k to adopt a baby.  

What days are you guys on Wibbly wobbly and rsaintly? I am thinking about you!


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

I looked into adoption a while back but through my local authority, I wouldn't pay for adoption its not a privilege you are helping a child in need of a home. I got a break down of everything that you need to go through from another member of ff. It does vary from place to place though.

My otd is officially 1st Feb but will be testing earlier than that ( that's 16 days post fertilisation, way too long)


----------



## Missbliss85 (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes I didn't realize how crazy it was.  I don't know much about it as far as where to look if we do decide someday to adopt as well.  We have been talking about doing that next after either IVF with DH's sperm or donor.  A friend referred me to an agency and I was shocked by the cost! I always thought it was free everywhere! Me being naive! and not thinking about it!

Wow 16 days huh?  Mine was 14dpt and it took everything in me not to go out and buy a home pregnancy test! But I lasted the whole time


----------



## Missbliss85 (Jan 20, 2014)

Has anyone ever done acupuncture? is it totally ridiculous?


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

I did but it was ages before tx. It was relaxing but I dont know how much it benefits a cycle. I've read about the same amount of people say they got a bfp after it as ive read got a bfn. For me I decided not to bother I dont have a problem relaxing. If it was guaranteed to make a cycle work im sure the nhs would include it to boost their stats


----------



## Narnea (May 20, 2010)

Hello    I am on 2ww OTD29th but period due today (not shown up yet).

Mine has been single fet completely natural - no progesterone or oestrogen.

This is my very last go and apparently there is less than 5% chance of working, I have done hpt today - negative  

Thing is I have felt every pregnancy symptom going - from sleeplessness to stabbing pain under belly button! Can't believe it can all be psychosomatic! 

Clear blue says 99% accurate on day of af due so am just hoping to be in the 1%    you never know.

Good luck everybody


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Narnea, hope you are in the 1% too.  

Missbliss, I did acupuncture for 8 months, loved it and felt great, acupuncturist was really good but it was £45 a session so when I realised I'd spent £2k on it I stopped!  (Don't tell DH, I always paid cash!)  

I read that in trials, it improved pregnancy rates by 10% compared to no acupuncture and a control group who thought they had acupuncture but didn't ( hope that makes sense!)

This round I found a Chinese acupuncturist who was 'only' £23 but it was a total joke.  Every week the same needle points for relaxation, so I ditched it.

What I would say Missbliss is that it sounds like you don't need acupuncture, but what about DH?  I am ignorant about Azoospermia so excuse me if I'm talking rubbish but if there are some sperm, can you improve the quality?  My DH had a low sample and our consultant recommended Proxeed.  I've also ad him on Zinc-Ace from Boots and his count went from under 3 million to 50 million (30 million post wash).  Just wondered if it is worth your DH trying something new?!

Xx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Narnea, I'm totally with you on having every symptom possible. When you want something badly I guess its natural to try and convince yourself its working. 

I'm currently 3 days past 5 day transfer and I'm convinced I never usually get pains this early in my cycle so it must be working right    But then if I wasn't doing an fet would I be noticing little twinges  

How many days post transfer are you? I know from googling that an embie takes between 3 and 5 days to implant and then another 2 for the hcg to be high enough to register on most hpts, maybe you have tested a little early


----------



## pearl14 (May 29, 2013)

thanks so much for your kind words gringamum, wibble wobble, rtsaintly AndLou & Missbliss85. We see the consultant on Monday. We just went for a very long run, just what I needed, feel much better  . Fingers crossed for everyone x


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Pearl, I just flicked back as I missed your last post.  Sending  .

I agree a good sweaty run always makes me feel better.

Xx


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

hi Ladyes, I just came back home had to check the forum.

*Pearl*, *Gringamum*-I am so sorry about your bfn!!! How are you?
Narnea-we have OTD on the same day, are you at ARGC? If so, I will see you there! I am also having cramps and twinges in my lower abdomen and my partner swears on the changed nipples (tmi)-sorry. I think i will try Clearblue tomorrow morning, at leats i have the day off work if it's bad news, I can sulk in my bed.
*Beandreaming*-thanks for your nice thoughts!

Love you all
PUPO Paola XXX


----------



## Narnea (May 20, 2010)

*Italian abroad* what is ARGC?

I tested again this morning with clear blue digital BFN, let me know how yours goes 

No af yet though so will test again tomorrow 

Still hoping, this is the worst bit - terrified of going to the loo and time going soooooooo slow!


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Apologies for no personals, and the tmi post that I'm about to write, but don't know who else to ask!! 

I'm on the vaginal pessaries. Day of transfer and next day, they were really easy to get in (which makes sense!) but yesterday and today, it feels like something has moved and is in the way?! It feels like everything is maybe lower if that makes any sense?! Does anyone know what it might be?

Rachel xxx


----------



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

Rachel, I'm so glad you posted that as I have the same thing - just assumed that as I've been using them 3 times a day for a few months now, it has all just toned up a bit down there you know?!  Not sure if that is the reason or if there is something more positive behind it but glad I'm not alone! 

AFM - I am sitting alone downstairs on the couch. I have a small amount of my morning tinkle in a cup on the coffee table in front of me and a POAS next to it - do I just test or do I wait. I had a weird dream last night where you had to scratch the results panel off the test stick with a coin like a lotto scratch card! Symbolic as this whole pregnancy thing does seem a little but like the lottery!!  DH is asleep upstairs and don't want to wake him - I'm going


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Narnea*, sorry it wasn't a better result  X
*Italian*, good luck for your test. Hope it's the best news  X
*pearl*, enjoy your weekend. Hope it's all good on Monday x
Hope everyone else on the 2ww is coping well x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Bubble*, have you done it? Best of luck  X


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello ladies,
Sorry some of our results have been awful I'm also a BFN so I'm ready and raring for the next cycle x this is such a roller coaster! I never thought it would be this hard to deal with but it's emotional! 
To the wonderful ladies who are still on their 2ww I wish u all the best xxxxx
I'll be back soon for round 2     Xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Lovingwomen*,  sorry you weren't lucky this time. Hopefully next month will be the one for you's. Hope your both ok. X


----------



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

We did it together - still 3 days to our OTD so not really surprised it says Negative!  Also we used a cheapy from EBay so who knows if they are any good?! Think it has hit DH quite hard though as he has disappeared upstairs and seems a little angry!!


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

*AndLou* thank you x hope your ok x


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Lovingwomen, Narnea, Pearl and anyone I've missed off who's had a BFN.  . 

I've been reading avidly on my phone but we've had no internet here for the past 2 days!! My brother has connected his phone to something or other and allowed me 5 minutes so guess what I'm doing? 

Bubble - 3 days is early. You were meant to test on Sunday which was early then so please wait for OTD...   for you and your DH. don't give up just yet. But I do think from all the experiences I've read testing early opens up more emotions than you think it will...  

I read on someone's blog somewhere in the googlesphere that that was the dropping of the cervix I think that's what I've experienced, too, but she could be wrong as it might be her own self analysis.


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

MissBliss


----------



## gringa (Nov 28, 2013)

Good Morning Ladies
*Narnea* - sorry you didnt get a positive - best of luck if you try again! 
*Lovingwomen *- good luck on next cycle - this could be the one! 
*Bubble* - Im so sorry darling! You are right where I am and it really is a horrible feeling. It just feels like such a deflation doesnt it - lets both try to maintain some positive feeling and hope that we are both in the category that doesnt show positive until the end! It does happen! I had a terrible day yesterday when I tested, lots of crying and feeling like a failure, but today Im feeling better, just not sure when we can afford to go again..if we will...would you go to the same clinic? Have you spoken to them today? take care and wait til Monday before you lose hope! 
everyone -  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Narnea - sorry, jumped the gun. Just re-read. You're going to test again, right? (In such a rush to get everything in before I'm ripped away from the internet) Fingers crossed    

The 2ww is so depressing. I am constantly waiting for AF. I feel her coming every day now. It's like the pessaries are just holding her off.  

Well, I'm going now. Good luck everyone else, and please, no more early testing!


----------



## pearl14 (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Beandreaming and Italianabroad. So sorry Lovingwomen  
Found this website helpful http://myselfishgenes.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/how-to-gain-emotional-resilience-in.html 
All the best to everyone waiting xx

/links


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

((hugs)) to everyone who has had a bfn - but those who have tested earlier, remember to carry on testing. You just never know.

I am hoping to get some cheapy pregnancy tests in the post today, so I can't take my own advice and will probably test early tomorrow and my OTD is Thursday. Urk.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Helen*, best of luck  X


----------



## Nic56 (Dec 10, 2013)

Morning everyone, 
Sorry I haven't posted for a few days, but I have read all the posts. 
I am so sorry to hear of the BFN's such sad news to read  Like we have said its such a roller coaster, I wish you all the strength and I am sending positive thoughts.  
This two week wait has got to be the hardest thing, LuckyE I feel exactly like you that AF is on the way anytime 
My test date is Friday 31st and I am going to wait until then, I say this because I don't have any tests at home and I agreed with my DH that we would go on Thursday evening together to buy one 
 to you all. xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Nic56*, we've less than a week to go! I'm going to test on the 31st too. That's if AF doesn't arrive first. Hope your coping well. X


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm on the 31st too! Not testing early, but only because OH is off work so no opportunity to sneak off and buy one (which is probably for the best).xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hopefully it'll be a lucky day   For all of us. X


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Rtsaintly, AndLou, Nic56, we are all testing on 31st.  I am NOT testing early!  I am not,  I am not!  Under a week to go!  Just got to keep busy... Pee sticks hidden in the kitchen!  

Pearl, I've also been reading that blog (amongst others).  It's very good.

Lovingwomen, sorry to hear of your BFN  . I hope you can get going straight away again.  Good luck, hope you and DP can have a fun weekend together and take your mind off it.

Hello everyone else!  Hope you are all having fun weekends!

Xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

My goodness. We've got to have some good news surely  ? That's a lot of miserable people in one day otherwise


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

So sorry to hear about new BFNs, but hang in there, there is still hope! 

I did my test this morning and in the end, we didnt reach a conclusion! There was a faint vertical line. I jumped to negative explanation: this is a BFN, my partner jumped to positive explanation (BFP). So we debated for 1 hour, googled images on how the line should look like and in the end we decided to wait a little longer and wait for the blood exam, no point going throuhg the stress and not feel confident of what you are looking at. 
So annoying, I had a mini-emotional roller coaster all within the space of a couple of hours.

I hope you are all well
Lots of love and still PUPO!
Paola xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Harper*, did you test today?  It's good news x
*Italian*, hope it's good news. When's your blood test? I'd never be able to wait, I'd go and get a digital one. X


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

hi andLou! It's on 29th Jan, so I am keeping my fingers crossed.
thanks for your message  
PUPO Paola x


----------



## Sailor74 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi all, 

It was my OTD today too. Big Fat Negative this morning.....

Even having 2 glasses of wine after being dry since Dec 3rd didn't take the edge off it. Would have happily stayed dry and caffeine free and as good as gold for the next 9 months. But wasn't to be.

It is only our first cycle though. We're definitely going again. The sooner the better.

Wishing everyone well.


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

I just had some pink spotting/bleeding. My OTD is not until Thursday. What does that mean? :-/


----------



## Sailor74 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi all, 

Would any of you be able to give me advice on how long I'd have to wait for my next cycle of IVF/ICSI? Today's BFN was our first cycle. I didn't respond very well to GonalF so would probably have a higher does from the start next time, and there seemed to be a fertilisation problem and we've already been told we'd definitely be ICSI next time. I'm 39 years old and just really want to get on with another cycle but know people talking about waiting for you body to recover. I'd be grateful for any advice. 

HelenFF - I'm not 100% sure but light spotting might be ok. But it it's heavy then there might be a problem.

Best of luck to all those waiting for OTDs...


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

My clinic make patients wait 3 months or 3 bleeds from the bfn to start again, just to give your body a chance to reset itself to normal. Sorry to hear you got a bfn


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

It was light but I'm feeling twinges. The thing is I had a lot of bleeding when I was pregnant with my son. I also had bleeding when I had a miscarriage. I would just like to have a regular time of it really! Bleeding five days before test day is irritating. Bah!


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Sailor, my clinic likes you to have one natural bleed between cycles so 2 month break (assuming no ovarian cysts etc).  You could ask about Menopur instead of Gonal.  Good luck & sorry for your BFN.  

Helenff hope the spotting stops and your dreams come true.

Italianabroad, sounds hopeful to me!  Fingers crossed!

Xx


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Sailor 

Helen - i always thought pink spotting was implantation bleed. ive been looking out for it. no such luck. So am hopeful for u.

Am testing on 31st too...  its gonna be one helluva morning but with 5 of us there has to be some good news. its a numbers game after sll.


----------



## Missbliss85 (Jan 20, 2014)

beandreaming-- I was thinking it would be more for my DH (the acupuncture) I read that it helped some people.  Someone else told me about tamoxifen? don't know but we'll ask the doc.  I thought about doing the acupuncture too just because I figured it couldn't hurt.  But it is so expensive!!  I have not heard of Proxeed or Zinc-Ace... are they prescriptions?  You found that they increased the number?  I will be looking into those immediately!


----------



## Sailor74 (Dec 21, 2013)

Wibble-wobble and BeenDreaming - thanks for the info.  Sounds like the length of time varies between clinics then. I'm at Oxford Fertility Unit, and private. I've not had cysts, so I'm hoping they'll let me go again soon. I left an answer machine message yesterday to tell them the result, so will call back on Monday and try and get my follow up as quickly as possible. Because I've conceived once naturally, it's probably just my age that's the problem (which fills me with regret for not starting a family when I was younger) and I really want to get going with another cycle asap.

BeenDreaming - I'll will ask about alternatives to GonalF as well. I did respond better when they upped my dose of GonalF from 275 to 425, so I think they might just want to start me on a high dose of GonalF straight away. I understand they don't want to risk OHSS, so start with a lower safe dose. And they've said I would def have ICSI a 2nd time, so I'm hopefully that another round has a much better chance than the one we're just gone through.

Big hugs to all the other BFNs, and huge congrats to the BFPs - hope to join that group sometime soon


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

*AndLou, Nic56, Beandreaming, LuckyE* - I haven't even bought pee sticks, so no chance of giving in and doing a test (no chance of resisting if I had). I do however still keep checking the little graph. No symptoms to speak of, which is worrying me as during my pregnancy with my daughter, I had bad morning sickness from the first week til the 8th month. Having said that, it was 20 years ago.
Lovingwomen - so sorry to hear that. Hugs and hope that you are somehow managing to get through and be kind to yourself.
[/size]Paolo - Hoping that's a positive! Not long now (though it probably feels like an age)
[/size]Sailor74 - Hugs   [/size] It's great that you can get straight back into it, I have kept sane by dealing with it like you. Planning for the next step helps me deal with the last.
[/size]Helenff - that sounds like implantation bleed! I am desperately hoping to see some spotting. I am post menopausal, so it definitely wont be anything but that, who would have thought there would be a benefit to being post menopause. 
[/size]MissBliss - for our second cycle I had acupuncture. I thought it helped in a couple of ways. Firstly, there is some scientific evidence that it improves chances, but also, at the time I had a really stressful job. It was the only time in a week that I could rest, take an hour out to really relax in absolute calm and quiet, and just concentrate on me! I kept the cost down by going to our local uni and being the guinea pig for 3rd year Acupuncture students. It was about £12 a session, and they were fantastic (and when we left for treatment, I got about 6 good luck cards!)
[/size]Hope everyone is having a good as weekend as possible. We are going to buy a new hoover today - oh the glamour of it all! 
[/size]Rachelxxx


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Missbliss, I bought Proxeed on Amazon, it's got mixed reviews but my clinic recommend it so thought we'd try it!  And the Zinc-ACE is Dr Wassen from Boots, I always buy it when they have a 3 for 2 offer as both DH and I take that.  I've also been feeding him lots of Kale & vegetables!  Poor old DH!  

Rtsaintly, I have no symptoms either at 6dp5dt.  I've had a little cramping but not sure I'd notice it on a normal day.... Five sleeps until D day!!!

Xx


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Well in light of spotting I did a very early test and did get a bfp line, but I'm not celebrating yet as I feel fairly twingey and am still spotting. Maybe if the line gets darker. It was very very faint. Also I am sure I am too late for implantation (10d2dt) - so we'll see.


----------



## leeloupix (Mar 15, 2012)

sailor74 - My partner conceived our second at OFU and there is exactly 6 months from our  bfn on the first round of IVF to the BFP  on the second round.  I cant remember how long the whole process takes but we started on round two as soon as they would let us.  So I am thinking its after three months she was able to start again xxx


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

hey everyone i am so sorry that i have not been on here the 2ww was driving me insane intact its probably the lowest i have ever felt and i am a positive person i got my self so down testing early in the end my dh booked a surprise trip in the sun on the basis that i did not test until OTD or go on google etc so we have been away for an amazing few days and i tested yesterday as promised and its BFP i cannot believe it i really thought with all the BFN i was getting that it was all over. it just goes to show don't test early

i am so sorry for all the BFN i thought i was so i have an idea of how it feels, i hope everyone has better success in what ever they decide to do and i have the utmost admiration for those who go through this again, when i saw BFN i had decided i couldn't go through it again and that we would adopt i even looked into it but maybe thats cause it was all so raw so i hope that everyone makes the right decision for them and fingers crossed there dreams come true.

its still a long journey ahead for us and don't think i will stop worrying but i hope my story gives some hope especially to those testing early also all my early tests were FRER so just goes to show you 

xxxx


----------



## Coldilox (Mar 20, 2013)

Congrats Harper!!


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

morning all!!!

*Beandreaming*-thanks so much for your wishes, you have been a rock!  I am keeping everything crossed for you, not long to go!Proxeed or Zinc-Ace? I havent used them either, i will look into it. As vitamins go, I have been taking Acid Folic+calcium+vitamin D, but maybe I should expand the reach! 
*rtsaintly*-I dont have many syptoms either,just the cramping, but I have read that many women dont have symptoms till week 10 and still got a BFP, so keep positive!
*Sailor74*-when I spoke to dr Ranieri @ ARGC, he told me that they would want 1 cycle and then start immediately after for a new cycle, but bear in mind I am 43 going 44 so maybe he is concerned about time. I agree with you though, it seems subjective and dependant on the clinic. But so sorry about your BFN!!! I am sesding you all my love and hugs, go for the 2nd round!!!
*LuckyE*-good luck on 31st!!! I will be thinking of you
*helenff*-pink spotting sounds good! 

Hopefully I havent missed out anybody, love to all of you and positive vibes xxx
Paola


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*harper*,    Enjoy every minute.  Lots of sticky stuff for you xx
*helenff*, am hoping it's a congratulations for you too  X
*rtsaintly*, I've a million but I'm not going to test this time. That's what I've told myself anyway. X
Hope everyone else is well today. X


----------



## Sailor74 (Dec 21, 2013)

Harper - congrats! I knew we shared the same OTD and thought the silence might have meant bad news. Very pleased with you - and isn't your DH a top bloke for taking you away?! Sounds like you've got a good one there.

Leeloupix - thanks for the info about cycles at OFU, and to everyone else for their comments.


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Italianabroad, just to be clear....Proxeed is for the boys!  

Congrats on all the BFP's.....I hope this lucky run continues!  

Xx


----------



## Erica d (Oct 7, 2012)

Congrats to all bfp. 

Unfortunately my bleeding got worse over the last few days and took another test this morning.  Now showing as bfn, presuming I will have had charm pregnancy. Heartbroken and wondering what yo do next.  Hit the big 40 in 2 months as well so no more nhs treatment.


----------



## siannyannie (Jan 8, 2012)

Sooooooo I completely caved in today and POAS.. Needless to say it was a BFN.. But still only 7dp3dt so there still time and hope right?? Been on my mind all night so just had to do it.. I threw up last night after tea and my OH told me my boobs look bigger than yesterday so thought  these could be hood signs.. Not so sure now .. Gonna wait till next week now till  at least 11dp.. Feel I will be a bit more prepared now if it doesn't work.. Hope everyone is getting on ok..


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Congrats Harper!
((hugs)) for Erica d
Siannyannie - that's way too early! I mean a bfp is a remote possibility but you are more likely to be pregnant and not testing positive at that stage. Have you read the list of what your embies are doing on each day? (stickied on first page of this section I think).


I am bored now and settling in for a long few days to see if spotting gets worse and if bfps continue. Not feeling positive. But trying to find things to do to take my mind off it all.


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

It's here also if anyone wants it.

Xxx

/links


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Congrates Harper!!! X


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

Congratulations Harper!
Erica d-wait, did youtake one of those clear blue test? I dont know for sure, but everybody seems to doubt their accuracy, so have you called your clinic?
siannyannie-too early!!!
Beandreaming- yes, that's fine, thanks for any advice or any tip that can help the 3 little ones in there..... 

Lazy day to everybody!
xxx


----------



## Erica d (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Italianabroad. 

Tested with clearblue digital last Tuesday and got 1-2 weeks pregnant.  Tested on Thursday my official test date and got faint positive on clearblue early response and also my fertility clinic test which showed negative.  Rang clinic and they said to test again in 3 days so tried this morn with clearblue early response test and coming up as negative.  Heavy bleeding from Tuesday until yesterday.


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

hi ericad-sorry, it seems like you have done far more than I thought! Sorry about the results, so what is next?
A big hugxxx


----------



## Victy (Mar 3, 2013)

Right, hi all, good luck to everyone in the horrible 2ww! Xxxxx  I previously visited this site during my first two full ivf cycles which were both bfn. Then went a bit insular for my FET in June - also BFN. Completely dejected and thought it would never, ever happen for us.

I avoided forums, didn't want to talk about it, just went through the motions of doing IVF but not really thinking it would happen for my husband and I.  No kids from previous relationships.

Today is our OTD (two went back on Monday 13th) and we have had two BFPs on a Clear Blue early pregnancy test and another cheaper one! Finally. Finally. Finally. I know it's early days, but at 38 (nearly 39, my husband is 44) I never thought it would work. So happy. Miracles do happen. 

Baby dust to you all. You 're all amazing! It 's a hard and long road, but positive outcomes can occur. I just wanted to post this to say no matter how hard (and expensive) it gets, it's been worth it.

I know I need to keep my enthusiasm in check, but finding it impossible.

XXX


----------



## Victy (Mar 3, 2013)

Love to all BFNs. Truly. Xx


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Erica D -  

Harper - yay!     I am so happy for you. I wanted to ask how you were doing but thought it was bad news because you were silent.  I am glad you got your BFP.  And so sorry that you felt so low during the 2WW by testing early. BUT you got there. Well done. You sound so much more chilled now than you were before. Your DH had the right idea. Where did he take you?

Victy -  Really happy that you finally got there. Gives me hope should this cycle fail to keep going. 

AFM - finding it hard to keep up the PMA. I don't feel anything now. Not even that AF is coming. That was scary but at least it was something. Bit blue but won't test early and I know that people who have no symptoms still get BFP but it's hard!!


----------



## Victy (Mar 3, 2013)

to Erica D. There are not words.

Good luck Lucky E, I will be hoping for you. Xxx


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

*Victy*-congats!! Really happy for you!
LuckyE-keep the positive thinking going, I know it's hard, but we are all with you XXX

lost of love xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Erica*, so sorry.  Hope your ok xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Victy*,   Another BFP congratulations. Hopefully it's the start of good things on here x


----------



## Narnea (May 20, 2010)

Just finished my last ever 2ww - BFN   AF in full swing now, so sad. Sorry to all other bfns - it is so hard but good luck for your next  

Just wanted to thank you all for your support and wish you well x


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello, I retested this morning and I'm pretty sure it's fainter than yesterday, so combined with the bleed I think it's a chemical.

But will keep retesting until the line disappears just in case.

((lots of hugs)) Narnea


----------



## gringa (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi all - OTD today and a BFN.
Upset, but after Saturday expected it. Now the big decision of what to do next...
What I have learnt from this cycle though, is that symptom speculating doesnt help, as you can have every symptom and it can still be negative, and also that it is not a good idea to test early!!! 
The absolute best of luck and huge   to all those still to test and congrats to those who have had BFPS this cycle! Fabulous news that gives hope! My sincerest commiserations to those who got BPNS as well - good luck with whatever you decide to do next! Lots of Love and   to all
Jakki


----------



## wing and a prayer (Oct 6, 2012)

So sorry to all the BFNs    
Congrats to the BFPs!

Its a BFN for us.  This was our first cycle so really figuring out how to deal with it all. So sad.

Love to all


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

hi Narnea-sorry to hear that! I know how you are feeling, I did my clearblue test today again and it was a BFN too, so I ma sending you a big hug xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Massive  to all the bfns. Hope your all ok xx


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

So much sad news this morning. 
Erica D - I hope you have better news by now   
LuckyE - sounds like me and you are in the same boat. Hopefully it will be good news for both of us!
Narnea -    I hope you find the next steps that will make you happy.
Helenff - hoping and wishing that it turns into a BFP
Gringamum, Wing and a Prayer and italianabroad - So sorry to hear that, take time to care for yourself, and go with what feels right for you.  
Victy - thanks for posting. On days when it seems like it's hopeless to even try, it's good to hear positives.
xxxxx


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Sending huge hugs to all the BFNs.  Hope you can all find the strength to keep going down this difficult road.  

Four days until test day for me, I'm dreading it!  Much happier staying PUPO!  

Thinking of you all ladies xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Beandreaming*, I'm getting super impatient now. I can't wait. Hopefully you can just be p instead of pupo x


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Massive   to all the BFN. I hope you're taking care of yourselves.

It's all so sad... 

Last week we were all so hopeful.  

It's all so up and down. 

Beandreaming - I don't want to test either but being in limbo is doing my head in - I can't go to the gym properly, have caffiene... lift heavy things (although I have done lifting - I'm looking after kids)  I know if it doesn't work, I'll be going to Serum in Athens. Got the consultation on Monday and they know I'm on the 2ww. For me I always have to have a plan B when I do anything to help with the disappointment.


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Lucky, yes, I totally agree it is good to have a plan B!  We've got one NHS fresh cycle left and then after that we're off to ARGC or The Lister.  After that who knows, but where there's a plan there's hope!  A friend of mine has twin girls from ARGC so naturally she thinks very highly if them...some people say its like a conveyor belt.  I wouldn't care if it got me a BFP!  

Can I ask you why you chose Serum? 

AndLou, I'm keeping busy and 'trying' not to think about it.  Still googling non stop..... It is so hard not to! 

Hope everyone else is ok!  

How are the rest of team-test 31 January?  

Xxx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

I've been bad and tested got a faint positive only thing is the test expired September x


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

congrats wibble-wobble, I doubt the expiration could cause a false positive!

((commiserations to those with bfns))


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Beandreaming and LuckyE - I am the same - thinking of the next steps before I have even finished taking the last one. It helps feel like I have some control though, which doesn't happen much with this process.

We hadn't heard from the clinic since last Wednesday about whether we got any frosties or not, and it's been stressing me out. That is my next step if this plan fails. I asked the Donor Nurse and she said she would get someone to check and get back to me. She then text to say to check my email as the info was being sent there. I have been checking my email since 2pm. Finally caved at 4.30pm and asked Anne (Donor Nurse) if they had the right email address as I hadn't received anything. She said they would email tomorrow now, but that she knows we have frosties - she is sure we have 6!!!! Just need to check the number in the morning. I have to say, as much I don't want a BFN, I feel reassured knowing we have some sort of back up plan. Now I know that I can go back to obsessively googling/checking the development table/reading everything ever written on the 2ww.

I have had acid reflux, extreme tiredness and sore boobs all day - who on earth decided that the effects of the treatment should mimic pregnancy symptoms?!!! Was it you *Chocbunny*, saying about at least with symptoms you feel like you are feeling something different? I thought about that when the acid reflux kicked in and gave a chuckle!

Love to everyone


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*rtsaintly*, 6 is great. Lucky you. Hope your side effects aren't too miserable. X


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Wibble-wobble -   Feels good to have a BFP after the run of BFNs. So are you going to test again with a new test? 

Rstaintly - it's a cruel, cruel, trick isn't it? 4 more sleeps to go. Wow! That's amazing you have blasties. You must feel so much less stressed. So envious. Fingers crossed you wont' have to use them this year! 

Beandreaming - I would love to try ARGC but I don't think I could afford it. It can be up to 15k a cycle I've heard -as they monitor until the 12th week apparently. A few people on this site have gone to SERUM after failures elsewhere and have said they offer exacly what ARGC do apart from the daily bloodtests for half the price. If I could afford it, I'd do ARGC first if that failed a couple of times, go to Serum.  I read someone's ff diary who went to ARGC and she got her bfp but she did moan about the queing up for bloods etc. But I agree, if it got my BFP I wouldn't care. Have you heard differently about the cost for ARGC?


What is ridiculous about googling is I go back to conversations I've found about 2ww and read them! So sad!


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Lucky,  

I had no idea ARGC was that much!  

My parents are amazing and they have offered to fund a cycle if our NHS ones don't work out....but I think they thought it would be in the region of £5k not £15k!  

Hmmm, the thing is, I love my current clinic (Chaucer, Canterbury) but it is a tiny unit, they don't open at weekends and only do EC and ET on certain days so you have to just live in hope that you get things done at the right time!  If we pay for treatment I want to be somewhere where they are more flexible and can work with your cycle.  

I think more research is in order!  

Xx


----------



## Floewerpot (Jan 6, 2014)

Hiya girls, I'm currently 8 days past e transfer I'm worried sick. I started spotting brown blood yesterday but today it's like a normal period near enough. Testing day is Thursday but I think it's over. Anyone else gone through this and still got there bfp? X


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi Floewerpot,

Bleeding can go either way - I know that is a rubbish answer to hear. I have had two fresh IVF and one FET. In the first I bled before test day and was not pregnant. In the second I bled for around 12 days - say four before test day, and I was pregnant. In this FET I have had spotting and appear to be having a chemical pregnancy (tho who knows, the test has gone from mid-faint to light-faint to mid-faint today!) this time.

All you can do is test - wait until Thurs if you can, but I am not one to lecture on waiting!


----------



## irma2013 (Oct 20, 2013)

hi all, and sorry for the long silence.
been back to work this week and it's all come back with a vengeance.. *sigh*...

*MissBliss, Pearl, lovingwoman, sailor, Erica, Narnea, Gringamum, Wing&Prayer, *I'm so sorry it hasn't worked for you on this cycle, my heart goes out to you all. Hope you find solace in your DH's and families.
*Harper*, congratulations!
*Helen*, are you sure it's getting fainter? 
*Naddie, rtsaintly, *thanks so much for sharing, really helps!

re: symptoms: you're probably right, symptom spotting is plain silly. But here goes anyway: I've had vaguely sore boobs punctuated by nausea ever since EC which I guess most of us have had (BFP or BFN). but some days I get an hour or two of this: i get the pulling in my tummy like *wibble wobble and italianabroad *(but not like in AF, nearer the surface, kinda near the 'loins') and it suddenly heats up like crazy, it's like my tummy is on fire! does anyone else get that?

AFM: Today was our OTD (16 days post EC), so naturally, we tested yesterday (but only looked at it AFTER the evening's clexane injection. doing that injection knowing it's a BFN is too horrid). Am cautiously optimistic. Both the HPT yesterday and today show (very faint) lines, and the doc today said she thinks it's a BFP. But the HCG level is lower than what they expected, so they're remeasuring on Wed...

*Italianabroad*, DH and me had the exact same reactions to our faint line yesterday


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Congrats *Irma*!

Tbh I am not sure what is going on. As a testing maniac, yesterday definitely looked lighter than Sunday's. I got home last night and unwisely decided to do a test - super super faint but wee was super dilute. Did another before bed (I got a pack off eBay, which is why I have so many), which was at least as strong as Sunday's. Thought this morning would be the same, but it looks lighter again.

So I am a cautionary tale. If I had left testing until Thurs, I would probably know either way and not have all this worry. But there is something wrong with me, because I can't stop!

To be honest I think it could go either way. I have been testing positive since Saturday and it is still just a faint line. When I had a miscarriage the line stayed like this. But then I've never seen a strong bfp! To save you all reading this rubbish, I am not going to post again about stupid tests until Thursday! 

Good luck to everyone in the meantime.


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorry your having trouble with the tests Helen. Do they vary with them being different makes maybe? I'm staying hopeful for you and your embie   and if you want to post about testing post if anything we can try to support you x

AFM I did another test this morning using a new test not one 4 months past its sell by date and got another line. I'm now more optimistic and I can't wait for Saturday to be here to make it official.

Congrats Irma I hope your doctor is right


----------



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

Just a quick post to share OTD =  

Obviously upset and DH desperate to test again in a couple of days! 

 to all my fellow negatives and   to all the BFP's!


----------



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi all. 
Im new to this thread but been on FF for a while. Im in my 2WW and testing Thursday 30th Jan. AM feeling sick at the thought today and found some blood this morning. Some brown and some red. Trying not to panic - just want to know now.


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Morning ladies,  I think I'm out this round.  I started bleeding last night (7dp5dt).  It feels to late for implantation bleeding and it was definitely fresh and red.  Nothing yet this morning but not sure if that is just the cyclogest in the system.  

Sorry for all the other BFNs and CONGRATS to all the BFPs!

Xx


----------



## irma2013 (Oct 20, 2013)

hey *bubble*, sorry to hear it's bfn. 
*bean dreaming*, oh no, are you sure? i was really rooting for a bfp for you! fresh blood is not good (if it's in largish quantities.. i do think some ppl have fresh spotting on a bfp though?)
*wibble wobble*, looks good, so happy for you!
*helen*, totally understand that you want to test, but really think you oughta test at same time each day, ideally in the morning. fingers crossed!
also, this may be interesting about hcg levels in IVF (seems to suggest that they always do 2 or more tests in the US, precisely because you can't tell whether it's a bfp until you know which way the levels are going!):
http://haveababy.com/fertility-information/ivf-authority/interpreting-beta-hcg-pregnancy-test-results/
i've stopped the HPTs and am just waiting to find out the actual value on Wed now. so hard not to have my thoughts runaway to June, July, August though... *sigh*


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

*Bubblechiu* -  so sorry, words are never enough

*KLconfused* - you never know, but  

*Bean* - have you tested? Thinking of you

*Irma* - I know about testing at the same time, and I've been doing that as well, but it's very inconclusive as to whether it's getting fainter or staying about the same - either is no good really, so I did ones last night thinking it might have gone away completely and at least I'd be off the rollercoaster. I know I'm bad. I don't get betas at my hospital so the tests are all I have until a scan. eeep!


----------



## Nic56 (Dec 10, 2013)

Morning all, 
So sorry to read about the BFN'S   My heart goes out to you all.  

Congratulations to the BFP'S  
Just wondering how my fellow 31st testers are?? 
I am looking forward to catching up with a friend this morning, then more of watching TV, reading and resting  I didn't sleep very well last night, my mind was working overtime thinking about friday 
 to you all. xx


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Morning,

Must be something about this being our test week - I was up with a combination of acid reflux, then once that went away at about 2am, insomnia. Finally managed to fall asleep, when DP got up at 6am to go to Mass! I feel rubbishy again today, sore tired out and achy. Nothing that points to a BFP though (I do and don't want Friday to arrive). 

I know should be out and about making time pass, but my energy has deserted me!

Rachel xxxxx


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

*Beandreaming* - Oh, I'm so sorry! will you test to see if anything's there? If you haven't bled anymore, it might not be too clear what it is. You read so many stories about people bleeding and being pregnant. I would test just to confirm my fears. Same goes for you *KLconfused* 

*Bubblechiu *-  Posted on the other thread. But I'll do it again here. I really thought it was gonna happen for you.

Well done all the BFPs.

*Rsaintly, NIc, AndLou *- I'm dreading Friday but just need it to be over. RSaintly - those could be BFP signs as I've read and read up on it. Some people just know they're Preggers


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks *Irma*!I am keeping everything crossed or you 
*Beandreming*-it depends on the cycle. for me it's been more around £10K mark as I had a 10 cycle, immunogenicity test repeated 3 times and 2 intralipids. Bleeding can be a positive sign, I would test, but as you all know I am not very patient....
*Bubblechiu*-so sorry........
*Rsaintly*-keep positive, it could be a a good sign!
*LuckyE-*-all crossed for you

Love to all xxx
Paola


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

For anyone looking at their next cycle, don't discount going abroad. We chose Cape Town due to the number of mixed race donors, and in the end it was slightly cheaper, but we also got 3 weeks in the sun, car hire, accommodation, flights and our acupuncture appointments for that.

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Irma2013, helenff and LuckyE, thank you all for your kind words.  I haven't tested and I'm not sure there is any point, it is full on AF, and came early like it has in my previous 6 cycles.  I felt ok until DH called, he was so lovely and so obviously disappointed that I cried my eyes out!  Think that is probably a good thing though, a bit of an emotional release!  

My clinic want me to carry on cyclogest and test on Friday anyway, which is frankly a waste of a test and 6 cyclogest capsules but will do what I'm told!  I've booked my follow up appointment for next week so hopefully I can cycle again in March.  

Good luck to all you lovely ladies!  Especially the rest of the  team testing on Friday, statistically there should be some successes!  

Xx


----------



## Floewerpot (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm sorry Hun same as happened to us. 
It's our first ivf cycle, starting bleeding properly yesterday. 
Rang clinic they have said carry on with pesseries and still test on Thursday but don't see the point when I know it's going to be a bfn xx


----------



## Floewerpot (Jan 6, 2014)

Good luck to everyone testing Friday xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Flowerpot, Beandreaming, Bubble and KLconfused*,  So sorry for all of you. Hope your time comes soon. Xx
*Rtsaintly*, I was super eager yesterday but I'm getting nervous now. I don't think I've had any symptoms but am slightly reassured by many others not having any. Fingers crossed. X
*Lucky*, I'm not as excited now, just want to get it out of the way really. X


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

*Beandreaming*- so sorry Hun but wait until test on Friday, you might still get a positive surprise. But I know how u feel. Let me know if u want to talk about Argc.
I have already booked my apt for 27th march, I was told they want 2 natural cycles.

Lots of love xxx


----------



## siannyannie (Jan 8, 2012)

So sorry to hear that some of you ladies haven't had the news you wanted.. Big hugs.. And congrats to those who got their BFPs.. 
I'm getting extremelyyy anxious now.. Test date is Friday but OH and i have decided to test Thursday.. Iv been off work today and what a long day it has been.. Felt quite down and close to tears a few times.. Feel like I just need to know either way.. At least then I can start planning my next move..


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Sianny*, best of luck for Thursday. Will keep everything crossed for you  X


----------



## siannyannie (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you very much Andlou.. Best of luck to you too.. It's a stressful game this baby making malarkey!! Xx


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

Good luck *andloud* and *siannyannie*! I really hope all works out for you girls, hang in there!

Lots of positive vibes to you xxx


----------



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

Thanks Ladies - Work is keeping me busy today so that is helping.

Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone whose OTD is still to come -


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

Girls,

I wanted to drop you a quick note to let you know that the miracle has happened!!! Yes, I did my OTD today and guess what? It's positive!!!!
OMG! Unbelievable!!!!
You were right not to test ahead of time, and today I also got proof!
So 2wkers, keep your hopes high and wait for your OTD and dont worry about home tests, I hope my experience will help you to make this wait more acceptable!
I am still in disbelief myself.....and I have cried for 1 hour of course!!!
Trust the italan for some drama  

Lots of Love
Paola xxx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Congrats Italian abroad


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you *wibble-wobble*!!!!


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh that's beautiful news italianabroad!! Yay!!!

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Nic56 (Dec 10, 2013)

Congratulations Italianabroad, such lovely news! 
Nic xx


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you Rachel and Nic!
xxxx


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Congrats Italianabroad


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

woo hooo. Congratulations Italianabroad. I am so happy for you. I loved your positivity throughout the 2WW. You are an inspiration!


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you Helenff and LuckyE!!!
Honestly, you girls gave me a lot of support and help to keep positive, I am crossing eerything I have for you, we are doing it together!


----------



## siannyannie (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow!! Congratulations ItalianAbroad!! So good to hear some positivity especially when I'm feeling as crap as I am today.. Truly delighted for you.. Xx


----------



## siannyannie (Jan 8, 2012)

How is everyone else getting on?? Hows everyone feeling about their upcoming test?? I am terrified,, anxious,, stressed.. Feel like I'm stuck in limbo not knowing.. Iv been fine up until yesterday.. Everytime u feel a cramp or twinge my heart sinks.. So far AF hasn't reared her ugly head but gear that could be just the meds keeping her away.. Haven't really got any reason to feel so negative other than reality and if I'm honest self defence mechanism,, if I'm doubtful of something I can't be too disappointed..


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

*siannyannie*- dont feel down, it's a really hard process, I know honey, but keep positive!!!
I tested 2 days go, twice, both times negative. 
no symptoms, at all.
I woke up this morning feeling that my AF was coming.
So, as you can see, it can happen. Be strong and positive, I hoe this will cheer you up!
Pxxx


----------



## siannyannie (Jan 8, 2012)

I think I underestimated the stress and emotions this TTC brings.. I know for a lot of ladies they have done this several times and god they deserve a medal.. I suppose il just have to wait and see what the test says.. And in the meantime stop snapping at anyone that comes near me.. I have been horrendous!! As your story proves miracles do happen.. So who knows maybe il get mine.. Thanks ItalianAbroad!! Xxx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Siannyannie its not over til the fat lady sings    AF and early pregnancy symptoms are so similar you won't know for sure what is going on until otd. Ivf is so stressful, you put so much of your physical and emotional self into it that its bound to leave you feeling down.


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

i agree with wibble wobble. I swear to you I had none of the preg symptoms and I picked up some, um, toileteries as I thought I was going to go AF today.
Dont even bother with the home test....just be patient.
And it is a hard process, give yourself credit for what you are doing, it's not easy to take every day all these drugs not knowing what the outcome will be, it's really stressful.
For me, this forum has been an absolute life saver, you are not alone  
Paolaxx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

My clinic don't do the test I have to buy a kit myself then ring up on otd which is officially sat but that's 16 days post ec. Which I thought was way too long!!! I started testing 2 days ago my own choice at 11 dp ec. I was just too impatient to wait when tests claim to pick up results 4 days before your period is due.

I know from my fresh cycle that its horrible to see the bfns but still couldn't stop myself doing it again this time


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

I feel like you *siannyannie* just in limbo. I get dishearthened because I haven't had ANY symptoms that I can't put down to the pessaries. For example AF start up after I've put a pessary in. Right now. Nothing. But *italianabroad* has given me a boost as she didn't feel anything.

All I have is the POAS. We don't get blood tests at my clinic either. 

But *wibble-wobble* is right. It ain't over till the fat lady sings.  As long as there's no AF it could go either way.

Positive vibes late testers. Let's finish the month with a bang not a whimper!


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

*LuckyE*-keep positive!!! think of me when down, repeat my words in your head, no symptoms and think of a smiley face!

All-I will be sat ARGC for my bloods at 7.30 tomorrow. I will have a green bag from Anya Hindmarch.
If you are there, pls come to say hello! 
Pxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Italian*,   Massive congratulations. Hope it's the start of a good run on here. X


----------



## irma2013 (Oct 20, 2013)

*helen, lucky and wibble wobble, *can't believe they make you wait till scan, how cruel - when do they do that? week 7? eek! although i guess pee sticks are as good as blood tests, if you wait long enough..
*KL, beandreaming, flowerpot,* , so sorry it didn't work out this time, you're taking it so bravely!
*beandreaming*, you're still young and this was only the first try, so i'm sure you'll have better luck very soon. re: your earlier question: you can definitely get a self funded cycle on the NHS for around 5k or so! in our NHS hospital the base price was 3k, then you have some extra tests and bit, plus 1-1.5k meds and 1k if you need ICSI.. have a look around the price lists, but also ask them the question because some don't tell you about everything upfront (and meds always go extra!)
*sianny*, good luck for tomorrow if you decide to test!
*paola*, great news, well done!!

AFM: well, my levels tripled in 48 hrs, so I'm either harbouring a gorilla or a pair of twins, i fear! i'm not celebrating yet (been here before and miscarried), but i'll at least concede that it's a BFP and i'll have to start reminding myself of the DO's and DON'Ts for pregnancy... now i'm worried about cortisol levels (so every time i worry about sth, i worry that i worry too much  )


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Today is my test day and I still have a bfp . It's also stronger on my hospital test than my internet ones so I'm hoping the crappy results earlier were due to them. Who knows, but at least I have a couple of weeks of feeling good before scan.

I am nervous but what can you do? Lots of luck to the 31st ladies


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

*Siannyannie* - I have been about the same as you. Just feeling quite down and fed up. I am pleased we have the frosties, which means I can at least start planning for the next try, but I have been feeling worn down by it all. It will all be over by tomorrow though, and miracles do happen, so I just have to hang on til then!
LuckyE - you are so right! We have to go to a lab for our test, and then ring the clinic with the bar code to get the results or something. I almost was tempted to go and get a POAS test today, but (luckily) my OH took the car to go to a work meeting, and nobody walks anywhere in Johannesburg, so I am stranded 
And of course yayayaayayayay!! to Helenff, irma2013 and italianabroad   I want to put the pom pom things but don't know how to get them! If anyone knows, let me know and I will waste some time doing that!
Rachel xxxx


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

*rsaintly * - to get the pompoms lookdirectly under the first and second emoticons starting from the left (the smiley and the laughing( and there will be [more]. YOu click that and you'll get lots of pics and stuff.

I almost tested today  - I lay in bed holding my pee wondering if I should do it but I decided that because I only have one test and I can't be bothered to go out to the shops to buy another one if it's negative and will have to test tomorrow as well... I wouldn't.


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

LuckyE -   Thank you! I couldn't work out how everyone was doing it. Not testing early is definitely the best option. Negative or positive, I would still question it and then be even worse waiting for tomorrow.


Rachel xxx


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Waiting is definitely best if you can do it. I think if I didn't have the spotting I would've held off my serial testing, but I was weak and gave in.


----------



## siannyannie (Jan 8, 2012)

Well ladies just poas and it's a BIG FAT NEGATIVE for me.. Surely if there was something there it would be showing up by now (11dp3dt)shouldn't have done it really as I'm at work and was meant to be doing it at home later with my OH.. I don't want to tell her iv done it without her so will just have to do one later as though I don't know.. Who knows maybe il get lucky like ItalianAbroad and have a miracle in the next few days.. Good luck to everyone else!!


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

*Siannyannie*-*/Rsaintly*/*LuckyE* Wait!!!! Please, these test are really not reliable, I am proof!!! Keep positive ladies, didn't somebody say "yes we can..."??!?!? 
Thank you AndLou!!!

Got my Hcc level: yesterday 33 and today 50, so a bit slow but growing, no gorilla for me (Irma ) , but fingers crossed they keep on going!!!!

Paola xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Sianny*, it could change in the next couple of days and hopefully it will   X
Has anyone else turned I to a nervous wreck over testing tomorrow? I don't know what's wrong with me. X


----------



## Jules2194 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi everyone I hope you don't mind me joining. I've just had my 3 day transfer today with DS & DE. 2 embies transferred 1 possible frostie which I'm awaiting confirmation of.  Now on the dreaded 2WW. It was a painful procedure so going to be worrying a lot.


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Yep, after being quite calm initially, I'm now the merchant of doom, and I feel like crying! Self preservation maybe? (Prepare for the worst then anything else is a bonus?!)

Xxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Jules*, good luck. Hope your frostie hangs on in there too. X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*rtsaintly*, I've convinced myself it's not worked now . Don't mind being proved wrong though. X


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello ladies

I just wanted to say I agree with italianabroad, my little boy is nearly 6 but I tested early and never got a BFP on peestick until 16 days past 2 dot, it was only because of a blood test I knew of the BFP 

Otd is there for a reason hard I know from experience.

Jules 2194 you may want to join the February 2WW thread as the last testers of this thread is tomorrow x 

 to all waiting for OTD

Donna


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks Donna! Let's cheer up these gorgeous women 
*AndLou and Rsaintly*: keep positive, big smile, the hormones dont help either, so keep thinking positive!!! You can be the next dancing banana BFP!!! 
Jules, welcome to the thread and do not worry, 2weeks will go, slwoly, but they will go.....

I am in at 7.00 tomorrow, so there AndLou?
xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

This is the longest day ever I'm sure   x


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

So after waiting for a sign of implantation from more or less a day after transfer ( yes I was scrutinising every last smudge in the liners) today I had a bit of brown spotting more like watered down brown sludge and freaked out a little as i  had some pain in my lower back too.

Well the pain went once I pee'd and I know brown spotting is ok. I keep getting an achey lower back it seems to be if I stand around, walking and sitting I'm fine.

Don't know how I'm going to make it through the 3ww once I actually get to ring the clinic


----------



## Babytinks (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi everyone, can I join u? My otd is tomorrow, I'm having beta at the clinic. I won't be testing before as I am too scared of seeing a negative. My last cycle (1st fresh ivf) sadly ended in a chemical and I started to bleed 2 days before otd.

Praying this cycle has worked (1st get)

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Babytinks*, loads of luck for tomorrow. There's quite a few of us testing tomorrow. Hopefully it will be the best day  X


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Good luck everyone.    
I feel like I've got the mother of all mother AFs about to explode over the next few hours so I feel like it hasn't worked but     that it has. One way or another it'll be a relief. If I have to do this again, I'm going on holiday.x
Love and     
LuckyE

Glad you finally got spotting Wibble-wobsxx


----------



## Nic56 (Dec 10, 2013)

Good evening ladies, 
One sleep remains! 
Just returned from buying my test for the morning, I am feeling very anxious to say the least, not quite sure how much sleep we are going to get. I keep thinking about different scenarios in my head of what we tell people and what are we going to do if it's a negative result. For me these last couple of weeks have been the hardest  
 and positive thoughts for you all especially my fellow testers. Xxx


----------



## Mrs Stardust (Jun 23, 2013)

Best of luck to everyone testing tomorrow! Fingers crossed for u all!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Nic*, you'll be able to sleep?  I'm by far worse this time round. Don't know what's the matter? Can't wait to hear your news in the morning. Hope it's a good one. X
*LuckyE*,  hope not. It's not over yet  X
Good luck to everyone else. X


----------



## irma2013 (Oct 20, 2013)

*sianny*, don't know your cycle length, but i think that's too early, i tested 13dp3dt and the line was very very faint.
*helen*, congrats!!
welcome, *jules & babytinks*!
*wibble*, hang on in there!
good luck to all the testers tomorrow, i'll think of you!!


----------



## chocbunny (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello ladies,
I'm a total imposter as my OTD is 3rd Feb on Monday but things are still a little slow on the Feb thread and I feel kind of low worrying about the upcoming weekend so thought I'd read through all your experiences for a little companionship.  
Just wanted to say I'm so thrilled for those of you who got your BFPs this time round, hugs for those who sadly didn't get the result we all wish for, and everything crossed for the contingent testing tomorrow.  
Italianabroad, your story particularly gave me hope after your lack of symptoms.  Thank you  
I look forward to checking back tomorrow to see your good news


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi All

BFN for me  . Tested at 4 am. I feel okay about it. Have my call with Penny lined up for Monday so I'll see what she says.

Am rooting for the rest of you.  Come on Ladies! Come on!   

Love to all.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

BFN for us. Am absolutely devastated. Really thought this one might be different seeing as everything was looking so good. 
*LuckyE*, so sorry it wasn't better news.  Hope Monday brings you something positive. 4am obviously wasn't a good time, that's when I got up. X
Hope someone has some good news soon. Xx


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey girls, i m here at argc. Anybody else?


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh no luckye and andlou, i have just seen ur post! I am so sorrry darlings!!!! Did u test a home?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Italian*, I did. There's no sign of AF yet though which is annoying as it's usually right on time. I'll test on Sunday if there's no sign but I'm not expecting any miracles. X


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

I have had the blood test at the lab near our house, but they are saying results won't be available until this afternoon!!!!   I was going to buy a poas, but then I had been to the toilet twice by the time we had done, so may as well hang on.




My heart goes out to LuckyE and AndLou    


Rachel xxxxx


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

Andlou, u know what i am going to say then! Dont give up until the fat lady sings, no AF, so it's not sure yet, keep the faith darling, remember i also tested negative....!!! I am not giving up on you hon! Xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Italian*, what day did you get a negative? Thank you for your positive words. X
*rtsaintly*,  fingers crossed. Hope it's good news. X


----------



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

So sorry ladies xxxxx


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Sorry *AndLou*  I hope the blood test does show something different. AFM I'll just stick with the POAS if our hospital didn't trust it they would do a blood test.

Thanks *ItalianAbroad* and *Bubblechiu* xx

Here's hoping for Rsaintly and Nat  ^


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*LuckyE*, I don't have blood test for the result. Still no sign of AF though. It's being awkward on purpose! X


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

No AF for me either. I guess it'll come once we stop the pessaries.


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

I did my home tests d10/11 so really, stay positive!!!!


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear about all bfns.  Your not out until af shows, its possible for a late implant. A woman at my clinic didn't get her bfp until 2 days after otd.

Afm still got a bfp today just 1 more sleep to make it official with the clinic


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Clinic just called. After 6 years of ttc its a   


Don't think its quite sunk in yet (and we both have horrible memories of the Drs on the last go ringing and telling us that it was a bfp by mistake!!!!). Don't know whether to laugh or cry, excuse the rambling!!!


Rachel xxxx


----------



## Nic56 (Dec 10, 2013)

Well it's a BFN for us to   
No AF here either, think once you stop the medication it will come. 
Thank you to you all for your advice and support and I wish you all the best.   Xxx 

Huge congratulations Rachel xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*rtsaintly*,    Massive congratulations. Hope you enjoy every minute of it. X


----------



## chocbunny (Jan 6, 2012)

rtsaintly!  ET buddy!  You just made my morning!  Wow!  I am so thrilled for you and encouraged too.  YAY!!!!  
I know you like the pompoms!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Nic56*, sorry it wasn't better news for you  
I'm just waiting for AF now so I can book our next treatment. I'm not on any medication so don't know what's going on. X


----------



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

Whoop Whoop *rtsaintly*


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Yay *rsaintly *congrats!!

  *Nic56, LuckyE, AndLou*, it's just not fair

Good luck *chocbunny*

Any news *Babytinks*?

Afm, I can't stop doing tests and they seem to be improving - but when do they get as dark as the control line?? Also I just don't feel pregnant at all today. This is what I felt like when I miscarried but hopefully I am being paranoid.

Hugs to all!


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

Rachekl this is AMAZING!!!!! Well done girl!!!!
YEAHAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

Nic, I am so sorry for you guys, I am sending youa huge hug


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

YEs!!!! Massive whoop for you *Rsaintly*! So happy for you.

for the rest of us...  . It will be our time next time.

Good luck wibble-wobble for tomorrow.

*andLou* AF came about three hours ago. Could've done with that a few days before 

Take care everyone and enjoy the next stage of your journeys

LuckyE (will be Lucky the next time )


----------



## RubyRach (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi,

 big hugs for the ladies that haven't had the news they wanted today.

*rtsaintly* congratulations - what a fabulous result! I'm well chuffed for you!


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

LuckyE-so sorry honey, I was crossing everything for you......I am sending you a big big hug  
Next time you will be lucky!!!!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

That's this month over with. Will ring and book number 6 tomorrow. 
Best of luck to anyone that's still in. X


----------



## Babytinks (Oct 16, 2011)

Omg omg omg I am totally in shock its BFP!!!! My beta was 184. I just burst into tears when I come off the phone, mixture of happiness and release of anxiety! Xx

Congratulations to everyone who has had good news today and   to those that haven't,  stay strong as dreams do come true and I am rooting it will all of ur times soon xx


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Nic56, LuckyE, AndLou -   I am thinking of you all. Even with a bfp, we all know the pain of a bfn. I do believe that it will happen for you though.

Babytinks -   Congrats!!!!!!

Will be checking over the weekend to see how my other buddies are doing who are still waiting.

Rachel xxxxxxxx


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

Andlou-I am so sorry!!! I was checking the post and crossing everything for you, but dont give up, book for a new cycle asap!!!! I am sending you a big big hug


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Babytinks*, massive congratulations.  X
*Italian*, will book the next one tomorrow. Thank you for your kind words. 
*Nic & Lucky*, hopefully we'll get there soon. X
*Rtsaintly*, thank you too  X


----------



## shazza76 (Jan 31, 2014)

hi i had my FET on the 22nd and im on day 9 of my 2ww i did a hpt last night and it was neg do u think its 2 soon to get a result its driving me mad sorry this is my 1st time on this.

shazza xxx   
p.s have lots of cramping today


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Shazza*, it's definitely too soon. I'd wait best part of a week before testing again. Best of luck. Hope it's a sticky one. X


----------



## shazza76 (Jan 31, 2014)

thank u so much for getting back to me  im felling so much cramps tonight is that normal  ?
shazza


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Shazza*, I've never had fet but yes all sounds normal. Could be implantation, fingers crossed it is  X


----------



## shazza76 (Jan 31, 2014)

thank u so much for getting back to me it will take my a bit to get use to fertility friends but i  no it will be a gr8 help its just so nice to no we r all not alone . xxxxxx
shazza


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Congrats for all the bfps, and big hugs to those of you who have bfns, and to all those waiting hang in there.


Shazza it is normal to have lots of cramping on the cycle that resulted in my dd I was sure af was going to arrive as the af pains were so strong so hang in there Hun


I am only on day 4past 3dt and was ok up until today when I lost the plot a little and had an emotional meltdown over some happy news! As you can see from signature this is now our. 6th cycle so I am hoping this is going to be the one were we get a sibling, that our dd so desperately wants!  Can't believe I have another. 10days of the 2ww to get thro!


Good luck all


Maggie xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*magsandemma*, best of luck. Hope this is your month. X


----------

